# Film Club: Reese's in Pieces



## Grape (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

*


Violent by Default

Saturday March 23
5:15PM EST
7:15PM EST
​* 



Open registration is available to Theater regulars at any time - forever. 

Limited registration is available to friends of Film Club members.

Anyone who has chosen a film will be listed with a date next to their name noting when they are eligible to select again.

Members eligible to select films may request to be left out of the selection process if they are going to be absent or otherwise unavailable. If a chunk of users are "sitting out" (finals, holidays etc) then that week's film will be pushed to the next week.



*Spoiler*: _Complete Member List_ 





    Stunna (2-7-13)
    Rukia
    Violent by Design
Jena
    Vault
    Parallax (2-9-13)
    Martial Horror
    Z
    Taleran
    Gaara
    Ennoea
    Detective
    Pseudo
    Samavarti
    Amuro
    Nakor
    Grape Krush
    Yasha
    Han Solo
Huey
James Bond
Super Goob
Furious George
CrazyMoronX
ashes





*Previously Viewed Films**

The Secret of NIMH (Stunna)

Down by Law (PairASlacks)

City of God (Hand Solo)

Commando (Z)

Magnum Force (Detective)

The Vanishing (Enno's enlightened choice)

Secret Sunshine (Vault)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit? (Jena)

Evil Dead 2 (Furious Jorge)

???? (Violent By Design)
 *


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Group 1 (cont)*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Downfall (Violent By Design)

Leolo (Samavarti)

Back to the Future (Rukia)

Happy End/I Saw The Devil (Yasha)

Last of the Sheila (MartialHorror)

Crash (Ashes)

Thief (Tyler)*


*

GROUP 2


Spoiler:  



Shit Tro (Stunna)

Paris, Texas (Para)

Raise the Red Lantern (Han Solo)

Heat (Detective)

Stalag 17 (Enno)

Let the Right One In (emergency choice)

Cabin in the Woods (emergency choice

Silent Night, Deadly Night (Jena)

Halloween Special:

Scary Movie

The Omen

Vampire's Kiss (Violent By Design)

American Psycho (Rukia)

La Haine (Samavarti)

The Bow (Yasha)

Ugetsu Monogatari (Vaulto)

One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest

You're Next (Warudo)

Tropic Thunder (Huey)

Sword of the Stranger(Tyler)

Labyrinth (Stunna)

Sword of Doom (Para)



*


*

New Group

The Shining

12 Angry Men~ Detective
Predator~ Rukia
Videodrome~ Enno
Watership Down~ Han Solo
Ghostbusters~ Grape
Face of Another~ Para
Leon: The Professional~ Masterrace

See you on Livestream*


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2013)

second thread motherfuckers


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't if it's sad or not that non regulars haven't shown any interest in the club at all.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2013)

most non regulars have pretty questionable taste so I don't mind


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2013)

Wtf? Thread title should be Part 1 - Part 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually a handful of people have shown interest. Everyone just ignores them. Krush admitted to it.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2013)

Because half the regulars don't want new people and half don't care. I've invited others, but they haven't shown up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm fine with the usual 8-13 attendance.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2013)

Attendance is fine as it is. Everything feels exclusive and elite. I'm in the in crowd. We wear dinner jackets.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm content with attendance too, but there's no point in excluding others. That's not cool.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2013)

How are people being excluded?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not saying it's being unanimously advocated -- I was referring to Krush's prior statement.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

Stunna you got to Asylum of the Daleks already? What did you think of S5 and 6?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually I didn't. 

At my school my friend hosts a "Pop-Culture Club" where we watch different TV shows, movies, talk about comics, etc. This week we watched a Doctor Who episode and he chose 'Asylum of the Daleks'. I've yet to start series four past 'Voyage of the Damned'.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

lol talk about spoilers.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah... I don't really mind knowing how Amy and Rory's relationship ends up, though. Anything else that would be a spoiler I didn't pick up on (or don't remember atm), so it's alright. I am excited to actually see their debuts though. They seem like fun characters. And I like Matt Smith.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2013)

Matt Smith is my favorite Doctor of the relaunch


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Is the Doctor young for a Time Lord?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 28, 2013)

Please no Dr. Who spoilers. I'm still on season 3. I know I should expect to be spoiled by now, but I'm still holding out hope I can make it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

You haven't been spoiled on _anything?_ Good on you.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

Stunna, you didn't answer my question in last thread.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Second after Tetra. You're far down on the list. I don't think you've ever annoyed me save for that time you ignored me in the chatroom.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

When did I ignore you in the chatroom? What movie were we watching?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Secret Sunshine? I asked you a couple times how to change my username and you kept posting without acknowledging me, only doing so whenever you were taking jabs at my faith.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2013)

Am I on the list?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

I recalled something like that, but I didn't know you were asking me.

Sorry. Cutting off my fingers now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, you're in, like, fourth or fifth place maybe.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Am I on the list?



You're on Stunna's to-do list.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Please. My to-do-list is VIP only.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

Shame on you. Enno is on my do-or-die list.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2013)

I would say his middle aged. But then his age can never be really specified.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

I found this on Tumblr. :33


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2013)

What film a're we watching this week guys?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

King Kong. The original one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

No, it's Peter Jackson's.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2013)

And who picked that film?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Curious George.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2013)

You guys should watch the Master.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

Beasts of the Southern Wild is deeper than The Master.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Who is that girl in your avatar?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

My Japanese wife.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

You're married to Yumi Sugimoto?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

Your future mother-in-law.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2013)

Vault said:


> What film a're we watching this week guys?




George of The Jungle, starring Brendon Fraiser.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2013)

I like George of The Jungle 

Great choice.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

How does that have a lot of soul?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2013)

Did I say George of The Jungle, starring Brendon Fraiser? 

I meant to say_ Emmanuelle Through Time: Emmanuelle's Skin City_.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2013)

Great. Time for Stunna to use his condom.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2013)

Emmanuelle? :rofl


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2013)

Is Emmanuelle Chriqui in it?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Did I say George of The Jungle, starring Brendon Fraiser?
> 
> I meant to say_ Emmanuelle Through Time: Emmanuelle's Skin City_.


I grew up on Skinamax.  I have seen them all.  I have also seen every Shannon Tweed film.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2013)

if it's either one of those I don't feel bad about not showing up this Saturday


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2013)

Everyone has plans this weekend.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2013)

^ Its a shame too because you, Para and Stunna are missing out on (I'm not being biased here) the greatest Film Club film yet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2013)

I think we should push it back a week.  This totally isn't fair to George.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2013)

Eh, I honestly don't mind. Only 3 people are missing.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 28, 2013)

I think I'll be there this week.


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2013)

Para never shows up. Stunna rarely shows.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, at least you're half right.


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2013)

I will be there this week, i'm pretty sure about that.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be around.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2013)

hey I show up

once a month


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2013)

Film Club > Jesus Christ


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Why you gotta be like that.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2013)

It saved me from the brink of suicide. True story.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

Why would anyone married to Yumi Sugimoto commit suicide?


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2013)

*insert generic married-life joke*


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Why would anyone married to Yumi Sugimoto commit suicide?



Both Yumi and this film club saved my life.


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2013)

Huey is rejoining the club, effective immediately.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2013)

he was gone?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2013)

so what movie was picked?


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2013)

I might not make this week after all


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2013)

Vault said:


> I might not make this week after all



where u gotta be, at the gay club? HAHA


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2013)

How did you know


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2013)

I have to postpone FC until next week, sorry George 

My PC took a dump last night and I was too frustrated to deal with it


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2013)

This is because I'm black, isn't it?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2013)

Yay.**


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2013)

No, it's because my laptop is black


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2013)

/GKKK**


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2013)

Where is Enno when you need him, im sure he can salvage this situation. GK unreliable as always


----------



## Z (Mar 2, 2013)

What we watching?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2013)

Z said:


> What we watching?



Nothing, apparently.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2013)

We need new management.


----------



## Z (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn, and I was free this weekend too. Alas.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> We need new management.



If this is your way of trying to muscle in and take control of the Film Club it isnt going to work


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2013)

Have I ever been so subtle?


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2013)

But on a serious note, Stunna it would be good if you did some form of management even at a micro level. Say in charge of the downloading and uploading. 

The hard part is that all films have to be hardsubbed though because of Yasha.


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2013)

If someone wants to step up and start helping me, I'd have no objections.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2013)

What exactly happened to your laptop?


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2013)

It's a piece.

I'm really not sure what happened. The boot file was corrupted somehow, wouldn't let me restore the system to a previous point and forced me to reformat.


----------



## Jena (Mar 2, 2013)

Grape said:


> If someone wants to step up and start helping me, I'd have no objections.



What is the process that you go through for getting/uploading the movies?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2013)

What movie was picked, or is this suppose to be one of those "surprises".


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 2, 2013)

is there any way to get into the club at this period, or is the registration closed? (i know it says open registration in there but i still don't get it)


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What movie was picked, or is this suppose to be one of those "surprises".



One of those parenthesis surprises parenthesis. 



TylerDurden said:


> is there any way to get into the club at this period, or is the registration closed? (i know it says open registration in there but i still don't get it)



No go away forever.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't you mean quotation marks?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Don't you mean quotation marks?



I think the better question is doesn't your limited pool of knowledge mean parenthesis?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2013)

> If someone wants to step up and start helping me, I'd have no objections.



You have my sword.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2013)

Enno for the President!



Vault said:


> But on a serious note, Stunna it would be good if you did some form of management even at a micro level. Say in charge of the downloading and uploading.
> 
> The hard part is that all films have to be hardsubbed though because of Yasha.



Not my fault that I was born deaf.


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2013)

You're deaf?

I just thought you had a hard time understanding spoken English


----------



## Nakor (Mar 2, 2013)

So is there a movie tonight or not?


----------



## Grape (Mar 2, 2013)

Nope  

I suppose we could watch The Secret Garden again


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2013)

Yasha's not deaf...


are you?


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Yasha, not blaming you mate. Just saying. Sometimes it does ruin a good quality video though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2013)

Vault makes fun of handicapped people.


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

So since last week didn't happen, are we having one this weekend?

I want to see what the movie is


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah, I'll be missing this week too. Lasertag.


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2013)

Aren't you a little old for laser tag?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

1) you're never too old to simulate sci-fi warfare

2) It's a party for someone older than I am, I was just invited


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

Go paintballing instead, noob. 

It's more fun than laser tag because you're actually outside and your shooting things that actually hurt instead of just making some lame sound effect.

Also those laser tag places are fucking gross.


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2013)

I went to my little cousin's birthday at a laser place a few years ago. Cussed at some kid because he flanked me


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

I've never played paintball before.

I don't like pain.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Lazer Tag is perhaps the gayest thing me and my primates ever did... With paintballing around, Lazer Tag shouldn't even be a thing.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Bicurious George calling things gay

lol


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

You're gay for saying that.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

You're gay for calling me gay.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm fucking ace at Lasertag, I'd murder you all.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, you play KH.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts is light you baboon.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you really want to do this Stunny? I think you'll find that the gay outweighs the epic.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

You're reaching


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

I am just looking for the right pics. Here it is.  



This is the art on the disc, mind you. Not some fangirl drawing.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

That picture isn't even gay!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2013)

really this page is a KH show off?

also I wont be here for the next movie but that's a given


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

The ape started it.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

And I'mma finish it too.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Furious George said:


> And the fact that you don't see the gay in a picture with a drippy phallic symbol hanging out of a young boy's mouth is part of my point.


You're adding subtext that isn't there. He likes seasalt icecream. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqp4Baf15mg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

There is a crazy amount of gay porn (made by 14 year old girls) for KH. Don't even search for it, it will find you.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2013)

why am I not surprised that it's Jena that would post that info


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2013)

Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

And lose to a monkey?

You can shove that where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2013)

Parallax said:


> why am I not surprised that it's Jena that would post that info



Not like it wasn't pretty obvious though...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunna you're coming as a real racist, I hope you can live with yourself. Disney has done a good job on you.


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

Parallax said:


> why am I not surprised that it's Jena that would post that info



I have seen/read so much disturbing KH pairing shit that I wish, with every fiber of my being, that I could erase from my mind.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2013)

Jena you're lying, you had hot, steamy KH dreams.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2013)

Paint balling >>> Laser Tag.

Also, Kingdom Hearts is extremely beta, not surprised some of y'all posting stuff from it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

KH is as alpha as it gets.

Nothing is as powerful as love, light, and friendship.


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Jena you're lying, you had hot, steamy KH dreams.



Oh, I'm not denying anything. I _was_ a stupid horny 14 year old girl at one point. 

But seriously I see KH and I just feel shame now. Also that game has not aged well with time and is overrated as fuck YEAH I SAID IT.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2013)

95% of games are overrated as fuck due to nostalgia glasses.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm with team Jena on this one

boy that game series has aged as well as late 90's rap music.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

There isn't a single bad game in that series.

Except for maybe Coded. I never played Coded.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2013)

kh wasnt a meh game in the first place. just got famous because of brand and because it wasnt utter crap (any licensed game that isnt complete jibberish gets praised to high heavens).


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2013)

does VBD actually like any video games O:


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

The first Kingdom Hearts is a good game, its only big flaw being its camera. I guess if you have a problem with its story and themes that's another thing, but it's no object to me. I love it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2013)

Parallax said:


> does VBD actually like any video games O:



No, they're a waste of time, like movies are. I hate fun.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2013)

go on VBD

tell us how you really feel


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

You can't do that!


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> No, they're a waste of time, like movies are. I hate fun.



Not surprised. After making rape comments towards Stunna, what else could compare?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You can't do that!



Did you watch the vid? Finny Fun? You know its worth more than 1 point.  

----- 

And I actually really liked the first game.... and then came KH II with its broken combat system, awful story, asexual douche bags that no one cares about and Finny Fun. Now, like most of Sqeenix's series, its just a big joke.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2013)

I actually thought KH1 was a terrible game with lame combat and KHII was an improvement in all aspects.  Well except the story but that's about it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know nothin' 'bout game criticism, so break down for me how KH2's combat system was broken. And don't say "press triangle to win", because that's not true. 

Oh, and the story and characters are fine.

KH1 isn't awful. 

Everything (except the camera and a bit clunky combat) is good.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2013)

nothing except the last 2 dungeons (maybe?) were remotely good


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

I mean, you can say that, but that doesn't tell me anything lol


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I don't know nothin' 'bout game criticism, so break down for me how KH2's combat system was broken. And don't say "press triangle to win", because that's not true.




I can't remember the proper names for things at this point but there is a super move that Sora Donald and Goofy do together that, because of the length of the sequence and invulnerability during it, is often used as a strategy to beat some of the cheaper bosses (Xigbar was one of them, I think). 

Whenever you can exploit a super move to the point that the length of its animation is part of a boss strategy, the combat system is broken.

And even beyond that the fights were just so simple, overdone and crowded that it completely pulls you out of the game. You're not fighting bosses in KHII. You're on a  psychedelic roller coaster that won't stop.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I can't remember the proper names for things at this point but there is a super move that Sora Donald and Goofy do together that, because of the length of the sequence and invulnerability during it, is often used as a strategy to beat some of the cheaper bosses (Xigbar was one of them, I think).


The Trinity Limit? I've never tried it, but I imagine that wouldn't work well against Xigbar seeing as how he is constantly teleporting about the battle field, so most of your barrage won't hit. It works best when you're fighting a large group of enemies, actually, because the magnet ability that is triggered in the final phase doesn't work on bosses. Plus Xigbar isn't a cheap boss if you don't suck.

*EDIT:* Plus, moves like Trinity Limit and Strike Raid that give you temporary invulnerability also cost a handsome amount of MP (in Trinity's case, all of it) to execute. Fair trade off.



> And even beyond that the fights were just so simple, overdone and crowded that it completely pulls you out of the game. You're not fighting bosses in KHII. You're on a  psychedelic roller coaster that won't stop.


How can a fight be both simple and overdone? And it doesn't get any more crowded than the first game save for specific fights like the 1000 Heartless battle, which I found fun. If you want to call the boss battles "roller coasters", that's cool, but it's not a detriment. They're a blast.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The Trinity Limit? I've never tried it, but I imagine that wouldn't work well against Xigbar seeing as how he is constantly teleporting about the battle field, so most of your barrage won't hit. It works best when you're fighting a large group of enemies, actually, because the magnet ability that is triggered in the final phase doesn't work on bosses. Plus Xigbar isn't a cheap boss if you don't suck.
> 
> *EDIT:* Plus, moves like Trinity Limit and Strike Raid that give you temporary invulnerability also cost a handsome amount of MP (in Trinity's case, all of it) to execute. Fair trade off.



I'm probably getting mixed with up names and stuff because its been a while... but trust me, the combat system is very broken. 




> How can a fight be both simple and overdone?



Simple in terms of what it takes to beat the enemy. Overdone in scale of moves and junk (like cutting in half skyscrapers).  



> And it doesn't get any more crowded than the first game save for specific fights like the 1000 Heartless battle, which I found fun. If you want to call the boss battles "roller coasters", that's cool, but it's not a detriment. They're a blast.



 Bull it doesn't get more crowded than the first game. U a liar. 

Oh and the on-rails boss fights are a huge detriment and you're an awful person for saying otherwise. 

Whenever it doesn't feel like you actually took down a boss at all but rather that you watched the game do it for you (this feeling was constant during KHII), than the boss fight sucks. 

You see this?:


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Simple in terms of what it takes to beat the enemy. Overdone in scale of moves and junk (like cutting in half skyscrapers).


Simple for most enemies, sure. But because Sora has such an arsenal of abilities and spells, combat doesn't get monotonous, and there are certain spells and strats that make certain enemies easier. Don't believe me, try fighting Heartless in the Hades Cup.



> Bull it doesn't get more crowded than the first game. U a liar.






> Oh and the on-rails boss fights are a huge detriment and you're an awful person for saying otherwise.


There aren't a lot of these. 



> Whenever it doesn't feel like you actually took down a boss at all but rather that you watched the game do it for you (this feeling was constant during KHII), than the boss fight sucks.
> 
> You see this?:


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, Seph is a bonus boss, and he's by far the hardest guy in the game in less the other KHs are different in those regards.

I dont like how the main characters name is a girls name, or anything about Sora.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay, fair point. But still, my point still stands. You can take advantage of the Reaction Commands all you want -- if you don't have the level or skill to back it up, you'll end up back at the game over screen. Just look at the "cheap" Xigbar fight.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Simple for most enemies, sure. But because Sora has such an arsenal of abilities and spells, combat doesn't get monotonous, and there are certain spells and strats that make certain enemies easier. Don't believe me, try fighting Heartless in the Hades Cup.



Yeah, but if the game never really challenges you enough to make the huge arsenal of abilities and spells a necessity, than it all just ends up feeling really bloated. 

I am reminded of games like Bayonetta and the older DMC games... they have a fair bit of customaization with the weapons and combos and if you don't use what you get and just decide to spam the same combos and weapons.... the game punishes you. You will die. Alot. 



> There aren't a lot of these.



Trust me. There are enough.  Especially in the last half of the game.




> Well of course when you compare KH2 to LttP it's going to fall short. Dirty strategy. The Reaction Commands make things easier, and make you look good while doing it, yeah. But I dare you to try and take on Sephiroth while only trying to rely on the Reaction Commands.



I was just using ALttP because that best drives the point home. I can really go with any well-made game and make the same points. 

Also, its very telling that you keep bringing up completely optional fights in defense of the combat.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, but if the game never really challenges you enough to make the huge arsenal of abilities and spells a necessity, than it all just ends up feeling really bloated.


I disagree. There's nothing wrong with giving the player a large variety of different means of fighting. I don't get why that should be a bad thing. If you want to be a brawler who takes advantage of the abundance of combos combined with Reaction Commands to clear out foes, you can do that. Or you can magic to do it, or use magic strategically. Same with things like Limits and Summons, and Drive Forms. The options ensure that battle doesn't get tiresome because there's different ways of doing it. The challenge is subjective. Apparently you think Xigbar is hard, so you'd probably use Drives/Limits/etc. differently than I do.



> I am reminded of games like Bayonetta and the older DMC games... they have a fair bit of customaization with the weapons and combos and if you don't use what you get and just decide to spam the same combos and weapons.... the game punishes you. You will die. Alot.


I don't see why. You're given a dozen different Keyblades to use, but you don't have to use the most powerful one to win because they all have their own specific abilities and status boostings so that, again, you can customize your playing style.



> Also, its very telling that you keep bringing up completely optional fights in defense of the combat.


The only optional boss I cited was Sephiroth.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I disagree. There's nothing wrong with giving the player a large variety of different means of fighting. I don't get why that should be a bad thing. If you want to be a brawler who takes advantage of the abundance of combos combined with Reaction Commands to clear out foes, you can do that. Or you can magic to do it, or use magic strategically. Same with things like Limits and Summons, and Drive Forms. The options ensure that battle doesn't get tiresome because there's different ways of doing it. The challenge is subjective. Apparently you think Xigbar is hard, so you'd probably use Drives/Limits/etc. differently than I do.
> 
> 
> I don't see why. You're given a dozen different Keyblades to use, but you don't have to use the most powerful one to win because they all have their own specific abilities and status boostings so that, again, you can customize your playing style.



Well I disagree with your disagreement. Belay that order. 

Ideally a game should not need to throw a bunch of stuff at you to keep you engaged in the combat. The core mechanics of the combat should be a reward in themselves. I don't blame you for thinking like this. That's the problem with a lot of games these days... they throw a lot of unnecessary options at you to try and compensate for obvious flaws and lack of meaningful gameplay mechanics *looks ruefully at Mass Effect 3*. I'm not against options if they actually make a difference beyond cosmetic stuff.




> The only optional boss I cited was Sephiroth.



Isn't the Hades Cup or whatever an optional thing? 

------- 

BTW, the movie on Saturday? Total opposite of KH.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Ideally a game should not need to throw a bunch of stuff at you to keep you engaged in the combat. The core mechanics of the combat should be a reward in themselves. I don't blame you for thinking like this. That's the problem with a lot of games these days... they throw a lot of unnecessary options at you to try and compensate for obvious flaws and lack of meaningful gameplay mechanics *looks ruefully at Mass Effect 3*. I'm not against options if they actually make a difference beyond cosmetic stuff.


So basically what you're saying is that if the abilities that the game gives you don't serve a purpose outside of just mixing things up and variety for the sake of variety, it's superficial?  



> Isn't the Hades Cup or whatever an optional thing?


Yeah, forgot about that. But that was just an example I used because it's a gauntlet of high leveled enemies.



> BTW, the movie on Saturday? Total opposite of KH.


Shame I won't be there.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> So basically what you're saying is that if the abilities that the game gives you don't serve a purpose outside of just mixing things up and variety for the sake of variety, it's superficial?



Well we have to look at games on a case-by-case basis, but as far as KHII goes? Definitely.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

And you say it applies to KH2 because if you take away all of the superfluous stuff, it's just a hack-n-slash with an easy button?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

KHII is a hack and slash with an easy button *with* all of that stuff. Heaven knows what it would have been without the fluff.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, but with that stuff it's even *more* fun. 

Now I can use this:



J-Just replace "advice" with "opinion". I still think it's a lot of fun, but I now comprehend why you disagree.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

The cuss you are.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Now you can go into elaborate detail about why you don't like the story.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2013)

lol, hell no. We'd be at this all day.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2013)

Alright. Another time, perhaps.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2013)

If I was a mod I'd have sectioned banned Stunna for his offtopic flamebait comments.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2013)

Eno for Mod


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2013)

id section ban him for praising kingdom hearts for no reason


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2013)

It's such a mediocre game, that he loves because it's Disney!!111


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2013)

Let's not forget the theme song of KH2. Im sure he has it in his music library.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2013)

I used to have it since I like Utada Hikaru.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2013)

Vault trying to act like he didn't use to have it


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2013)

I actually didn't. It got so overplayed in the house it got so irritating. I haven't actually played through KH2 i have seen it being played though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> If I was a mod I'd have sectioned banned Stunna for his offtopic flamebait comments.


Too bad I don't flamebait nor did I bring up Kingdom Hearts.


Parallax said:


> Eno for Mod


stfu


Violent By Design said:


> id section ban him for praising kingdom hearts for no reason


I have reasons.


Ennoea said:


> It's such a mediocre game, that he loves because it's Disney!!111


You're wrong on both accounts, but that's nothing new.


Vault said:


> Let's not forget the theme song of KH2. Im sure he has it in his music library.


Great theme. 


Vault said:


> I actually didn't. It got so overplayed in the house it got so irritating. I haven't actually played through KH2 i have seen it being played though.


So basically you can't criticize? K.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2013)

shut up Stunna :|


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

**


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol did I criticise?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

Apologies. You'll forgive me for assuming you were also in the anti-KH crew.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2013)

> You're wrong on both accounts, but that's nothing new.



This kid. I was playing that game when you were in your nappies. I've played and finished it more times than you could imagine. And it's mediocre. I will say though that alot of effort went in to it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

You can play through it one hundred times more than me (which would mean you've played it exactly one hundred times), and that won't make your opinion correct, nor convince me to agree with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2013)

KH is the Edward Scissor Hands of games. Blind fandom, propping up a mediocre game as a classic.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

You're acting like I said it's some great revolutionary series or something. The most I praised it was just saying that I loved it. And once again you're being unnecessarily rude by calling me blind for being a fan without never even inquiring my reasons for loving it in the first place.

Douche. :|


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2013)

if it makes you feel better I had a bad day today.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

It actually does a little. :33


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2013)

Stunna going in on Eno


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You're acting like I said it's some great revolutionary series or something. The most I praised it was just saying that I loved it. And once again you're being unnecessarily rude by calling me blind for being a fan without never even inquiring my reasons for loving it in the first place.
> 
> Douche. :|



you never bothered to state why you loved it in the first place.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

That wasn't necessary -- no one asked me. You just jumped to conclusions and hurled insults. That's not my problem, it's yours.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2013)

huh, "not my problem its yours" - whats the problem?

always so defensive stunna, i guess all these insults over the years have taken their toll .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> always so defensive stunna, I guess all these insults over the years have taken their toll


I have to become defensive to protect myself from becoming bitter old men like you.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2013)

hey

I'm not bitter


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2013)

Parallax said:


> hey
> 
> I'm not bitter



whats your sig from?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2013)

Stunna it's not an enigma that you like a game about Disney.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

I love that Disney's in it, but I started loving Kingdom Hearts before I started loving Disney (any more than any average kid does).


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2013)

if only kingdom hearts was based on the 2001: a space odyssey universe, so it could expose stunna's fraudulent love for it .


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2013)

^I laughed.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> whats your sig from?



it's from the Sonic Youth single, Star Power


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2013)

When is next?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2013)

What are we watching?  Wizard of Oz?  Return to Oz?  You guys have to admit that the timing is perfect.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2013)

Saturday @ 7PM.

There might be two movies this week. If I can find bud to fuel me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2013)

I just got back from Denver.


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2013)

I put in for August.

Drawing up blue prints for the blunt I'm going to roll.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2013)

look at you rubes having to plan a trip to roll blunts and smoke

that's just Saturdays for me


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2013)

#LALife**


----------



## Grape (Mar 7, 2013)

Kids in California are spoiled.

And I'm talking the blunt of a life time. I've rolled many, many, many blunts, but this one will be King.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2013)

How many of you have seen kill list. My god.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2013)

Seen it, it's good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

So what are we watching?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2013)

2 weeks of not knowing what were watching, great promotion right here. surprise picks are awesome.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 9, 2013)

Arrested Development season 2, Episodes 1-3.



Violent By Design said:


> 2 weeks of not knowing what were watching, great promotion right here. surprise picks are awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

I probably won't be on this week.  I downloaded Wreck it Ralph and Stunna has been raving about it for months.  Need to see whether or not it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2013)

Since when can we pick television shows?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

I was on the LS account and nothing has been uploaded so I really wonder what we're watching.

We can't pick tv shows, it's called the film club.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2013)

tv shows?  that's dumb

I might be able to show up today?  Maybe


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2013)

this is why I was against SURPRISES nobody knows what's going on and nothing gets uploaded


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2013)

Let's all bail out of protest.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2013)

Grape and Enno be slacking. 

Stunna for president.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

Parallax said:


> this is why I was against SURPRISES nobody knows what's going on and nothing gets uploaded


I agree man.  This surprise thing shouldn't be happening every week.  It should only happen a couple of times a year.

Let's just watch The Vanishing again if nothing has been uploaded.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2013)

make me president

I will never show up

but there will be no surprises and films will get uploaded


----------



## Furious George (Mar 9, 2013)

Other people have done surprises before? Here I was thinking I was original.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> Stunna for president.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

I ain't slacking, I offered my help but Grape didn't get back to me. I don't even know what we're watching


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2013)

impeach Eno


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

Ennoea isn't the problem.  He does a great job.

I don't know what is going on with GK.  Ever since he dropped the Krush he has been like a different person.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay Grape got back to me and he needs help, someone with a good internet connection. I can't upload by today since it's Saturday and I have AOL and don't have the film.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2013)

#paraforprez


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2013)

It's the end of Film Club.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Okay Grape got back to me and he needs help, someone with a good internet connection. I can't upload by today since it's Saturday and I have AOL and don't have the film.



I have a reasonably good connection. What does he need?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

Para just boasted about his ability to upload films.  Give him all the info he needs and lets get this done.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

Contact Grape. He'll explain the details.

Para has dat LA life to deal with.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay the film is being uploaded, so we'll have to wait till 7:00/7:15PM EST. You all should thank George for swooping in like Catwoman and saving the day

Also the film choice is epic.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2013)

whats the film


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2013)

I might not make it this week.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 9, 2013)

What's the film this week? Not sure if I'll be able to show up, but knowing the film choice would be beneficial.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunna said:


> It's the end of Film Club.




#spoilers



I just got home


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

Geez, you guys are really unappreciative. Grape didn't get paid for this, you know. Plus, he just lost his crush. Cut him some slacks.

Enno for the President.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2013)

Yash for president!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, and I may or may not make it this week. Not that I have an LA life to live. But I mistook some medication and because of that, I'm having a raging boner that refuses to go away. Doctor said I needs to drain it every 15 minutes or it's gonna burst.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 9, 2013)

*stares at the screen and blinks


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

Whaaatttt

Raging boner Yasha is best Yasha


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

Holy fucking shit.  I need to go to Byron's and restock.  My bar is like totally depleted right now.

My bad Vault.  My spelling wasn't great in this post.  Thank goodness I have auto correct.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

Rukia cleverly slips in the fact that he has a personal bar.

That upper middle class life should put ParaLAx to shame.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

My comp is really screwed up Yasha.  I switched to the Japanese language so I could play a Japanese h game and I haven't been able to figure out how to switch it back.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

Just go to your Control Panel to change it back.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not motivated to do so right now.

You are probably right though.  I could figure it out if I tried.

Stoker looks awesome dude.  I may drive down to Dallas next weekend to see it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

I will try to see it this weekend if I can. Then I'll let you know if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

Everyone I know seems to have a problem with Stoker's storyline. I really didn't realise everyone I know was such an idiotic prude.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm the only person @ Brad Pitt sucks right now.

Trying to remind you guys about daylight savings time.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not sure there's gonna be a film, it's not been uploaded yet.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

American Airlines commercial just played on our channel.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

Sigh.................


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2013)

You guys can't do shit.

You suck


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Everyone I know seems to have a problem with Stoker's storyline. I really didn't realise everyone I know was such an idiotic prude.


I look like Uncle Charlie.  I definitely hope he hooks up with India.  It would feel like a personal victory.


----------



## Grape (Mar 9, 2013)

You're black and look like Uncle Charlie?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2013)

When are we gonna see Furious George's film?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2013)

So this didn't go down tonight?

Knew you guys couldn't watch it without me.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 10, 2013)

It does seem like no movie happened. Was the film even uploaded this time?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2013)

Stunna forgot to pick a film. Again.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 10, 2013)

Gais I am so sorry.  

Long story short, I had planned to finish downloading/uploading the film at work because *usually* they have good Wi-Fi service there. 

It just so happens our internet was down for like 8 hours for no good reason.

I couldn't even stay online long enough to explain to you guys what was going on.

I am sorry for breaking Film Club.  Gimme one more chance.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

this is what happens when you keep the movie a secret and nobody else can pick up the slack and upload the film :|

also please Yasha, I have my own private bar too :|


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2013)

A liquor cabinet isn't a private bar.

If the film isn't uploaded by wed, I'm uploading it. Time has come for someone to make a stand against this tyranny.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

Eno for President


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

also semantics :|


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2013)

Go to any decent concerts recently Para?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm probably going to Coachella next month and Boris in May is a go

that's it for me though so no :'[


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm watching My Bloody Valentine today, shit is gonna be amazing


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm jealous man


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2013)

I hope they're as good as the superior Slowdive


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not even gonna dignify that troll bait


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2013)

Im going on Wednesday 

Wait that means you did end up in Manchester after all Enno lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

Film Club should upload Fate/Zero and marathon it next weekend.  

Para.  Did you ever end up buying the Blu Ray?


----------



## Grape (Mar 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Gais I am so sorry.
> 
> Long story short, I had planned to finish downloading/uploading the film at work because *usually* they have good Wi-Fi service there.
> 
> ...




lol, it's my fault 

I rarely get called to a job Wed-Sat, so I usually put it off until last minute. Got called Friday for a job that wasn't even on the job board, so it came back to bite me in the ass this week 

Sorry George


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2013)

> Wait that means you did end up in Manchester after all Enno lol



There was a problem so didn't get to go to Glasgow.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

no Rukia I didn't get the blu ray.  I don't have the ability to splurge out like that


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2013)

Are you going alone Enno?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2013)

Roped in a friend of mine, he doesn't know anything about MBV but I'm sure he'll enjoy it. It's his first concert ever lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

Just found a new copy of Virtual-On for the Dreamcast.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 10, 2013)

Keeping the film a secret for 2 weeks (and annoying the hell out of you guys) is fun. Keeping it a secret for 3 weeks is just plain poopy pants. 

So, assuming it is still my turn next week, we will be watching_ *Evil Dead II*_.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't watched Evil Dead 2 in years.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2013)

Cool, I've never seen Evil Dead II.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

I am getting there guys.  I have spent the last several years rebuying all of my old consoles and games.  (Initially sold during a garage sale.)

Still don't have any of my old Genesis stuff though.  So I still have a decent amount of buying to do.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I am getting there guys.  I have spent the last several years rebuying all of my old consoles and games.  (Initially sold during a garage sale.)
> 
> Still don't have any of my old Genesis stuff though.  So I still have a decent amount of buying to do.



How many consoles do you have right now?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

Let me see.

360
PS3
PS2
Dreamcast
Vita
3DS
Game Cube
Nintendo 64
Super Nintendo
Nintendo
Game Gear


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2013)

im buying the games i used to have as well. i feel like some of the games that i lost are floating around in my house though .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

Some of the rare RPG's I used to own are really expensive and hard to find.

Check out Ogre Battle for the 64.  It was like $30 when it came out.  Now it is over $200.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

I love that scene in Gran Torino when Clint saves the Asian girl.

He embarrasses the white dude that was accompanying her.

"Shut up pussy.  These guys don't want to be your bro.  And I don't blame them."

Beautiful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Some of the rare RPG's I used to own are really expensive and hard to find.
> 
> Check out Ogre Battle for the 64.  It was like $30 when it came out.  Now it is over $200.



thats new though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2013)

double dipping for games 

I actually have Evil Dead 2 on my DVR I could have watched it the whole time  great choice though I really want to make this one but I probably wont be able to


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> thats new though.


True.  I can get a used copy.  But I have had mixed results doing that.  My copy of Star Ocean 3; the second disc didn't work.  I went to Gamestop and bought another copy; the second disc once again did not work.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2013)

Rukia said:


> True.  I can get a used copy.  But I have had mixed results doing that.  My copy of Star Ocean 3; the second disc didn't work.  I went to Gamestop and bought another copy; the second disc once again did not work.



a cartridge will have less chance of taking serious damage. only problem is that the battery might wear out on a game that takes a lot of hours like Ogre 64.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah; you are right about that.  Cartridges are definitely more durable.

The new/used conflict mainly concerns JRPG's I used to own for the Playstation.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Keeping the film a secret for 2 weeks (and annoying the hell out of you guys) is fun. Keeping it a secret for 3 weeks is just plain poopy pants.
> 
> So, assuming it is still my turn next week, we will be watching_ *Evil Dead II*_.


The timing is perfect.

Because look what is coming to theaters in a few weeks:

[YOUTUBE]pvDLWlxxcak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 13, 2013)

^ 

Good call. Didn't know that was coming out so soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry Yasha my bro, i tried 4 different English subs for Evil Dead 2 but the timings were all off, idk who the fuck subbed so poorly and released it. So I'm uploading it without subs.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2013)

If the frame rate is the same and only starting time is off, you can use this to shift it.

Whatever it is

Upload the file under "Shift", then +/- time difference.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm psyched for club this week. It's been too long.


----------



## Grape (Mar 14, 2013)

Depending on what teams are playing at MLG at the time of FC, I may be in and out.

Also, I can't find a DVD sized copy of ED2 to test out my new upload speedz.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol Film Club is in danger again. I've uploaded Evil Dead 2 twice. The first time the upload failed. The second time it did upload but is refusing to encode. So I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Film Club is in danger again. I've uploaded Evil Dead 2 twice. The first time the upload failed. The second time it did upload but is refusing to encode. So I have no idea what's going on.



The revenge of Brad Pitt.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2013)

Split the film in to small parts, uploaded them and it's still not encoding. I have no idea what to do now. The film refuses to upload.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2013)

What format is it in?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2013)

AVI. I don't think the format is the issue.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow.  Bad news again.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2013)

I may be able to help if my internet connection ain't so shitty.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, this is ridiculous. 

EDIT: I'm trying to re-upload your files again, Enno. If they won't work, I'll try my own file tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope you guys get it working!  This movie is too good for it not to work.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 16, 2013)

When i fianlly have internet, and time to watch the streaming, there is no streaming two weeks straight, and third week would be just cruel an inhuman.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

I want to recommend that we change the meeting time.  Not this week.  But moving forward.

The Film Club should not be on a Saturday.  Most of us have school and work and Saturday is our rare day off.  The day we are most likely to have plans.  During the week I run errands and exercise.  And after that I have the whole night to myself.

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday at 7 PM ET is when the club should meet.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm quite alright with the Saturday slot for the most part since my job usually has Wi-Fi. 

But if its a serious issue for some... Monday or Thursday at 7 might work for me.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2013)

Weekdays don't work for me.


----------



## Jena (Mar 16, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I want to recommend that we change the meeting time.  Not this week.  But moving forward.
> 
> The Film Club should not be on a Saturday.  Most of us have school and work and Saturday is our rare day off.  The day we are most likely to have plans.  During the week I run errands and exercise.  And after that I have the whole night to myself.
> 
> Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday at 7 PM ET is when the club should meet.



I work or have class every day of the week well into the evening, so I can't realistically do a film club M-F.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm game for any day. I prefer Saturday personally, though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2013)

weekdays are the worst days nobody has time for that


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, weekdays don't work for the youngsters.

I was thinking Sundays, but Yasha probably couldn't make it.

Maybe early Saturday afternoons? :S


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd miss most of those. Church.


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, if it comes down to a choice of you, Yasha or Jena missing, I'll pick you


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

Screw you, then.

I never wanted to be a part of this jank club anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2013)

yes you did Stunna don't lie

Although I think changing the days is dumb everyone already knows it's Saturday and it seems to be the best all around day


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah...


yeah, you're right


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Currently hard at work trying to convert video files, split them up, etc. If it doesn't work out tonight it won't be from lac of trying.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2013)

Link removed

try this stream, take it as my final gift before I leave for the day


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can d/l a good movie file converter? I've tried 2 already and they both won't convert my iTunes file of EDII.


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't forget subtitles for Yasha.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2013)

I use Any video converter for stuff.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

lol, I'm pretty far from worrying about subtitles at this point (sorry, Yash). I'm not experienced with this sort of stuff. I'm still trying to get the blasted thing in the right format.



Ennoea said:


> I use Any video converter for stuff.



That's one of the 2 that I tried. It converts every file except EDII. 

There are other forces at work here...


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Does anyone know where I can d/l a good movie file converter? I've tried 2 already and they both won't convert my iTunes file of EDII.



Have you already tried Avidemux?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

^I haven't yet, but are you sure that it could convert from iTunes? I keep d/ling converters and having to clean my system up afterward for nothing. I'd like to be sure it would make a difference.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 16, 2013)

Never tried myself, but i think it can.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm done. 

I did everything I could. Just not happening. My mistake was working with iTunes in the first place. They are notorious for being hard to crack.  

If anyone has some less awesome movie to upload be my guest.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

Upload an alternative!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we rewatch Roger Rabbit?  Jessica Rabbit is fucking hot as hell.


----------



## Jena (Mar 16, 2013)

So what format does this need to be in?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> I just downloaded EDII, i willing to try an upload it, i just need to know how.



Awesome. PMing you now.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

Is this going to be ready by 7?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2013)

Evil Dead 2 is cursed.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Is this going to be ready by 7?



Taking on account my upload speed, and unstable internet, i doubt it.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't mind Stunna. He don't care if its a little late.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

I wasn't trying to rush anyone. I was merely asking.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Shut up. I am sick of your negative attitude and your offensive sigs.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry. Won't happen again.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2013)

This club is tearing us apart.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 16, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Don't mind Stunna. He don't care if its a little late.



Unfortunately is not just going to be a little late, is uploading much slowe than i though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah Sama that's the same for me. It takes me about 5 or so hours to upload something, I basically just start the upload and go to sleep.

Grape has good speed tho, dude uploads in two hours.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2013)

A suggestion: Try to convert the film to flv using  before you upload it. It doesn't need transcoding if it's in flv.

The quality may degrade though, but worth a shot.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the file still uploading, Sam?

Pretty clear we aren't watching it tonight but maybe we can upload for next time...


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 16, 2013)

The movie it's currently at 54%


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome. 

In the meantime, *Vanishing is now playing if anyone still wants to Film Club it up.*


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2013)

Joining...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

The Vanishing started.  But it never finished.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2013)

quality trolling


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

Next week?

OS


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2013)

George got his 3 trials. Next week is mine.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 16, 2013)

The film finished uploding, where it went, or how access to it, is beyond me though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

We can watch it Monday night at 8 PM ET.  (New Film Club Schedule.)


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2013)

That's the problem, Sama lol 

Rukia trolling Da Club


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 16, 2013)

I think i found the film, is currently being imported and converted at a very slow rate.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

Let's look for an alternative streaming site.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 17, 2013)

*EDII IS PLAYING RIGHT NOW! *

You did it, Sam, you magnificent son of a bitch!


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 17, 2013)

So many hours of wait and almost unsable internet, finally bore fruit, now let's just hope that destiny finally lets me watch the movie next week.
[asteroids]Yay[/asteroids]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

Evil Dead 2 is ready for Monday night?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2013)

lol this never happened?  I might show up tomorrow if that's when it happens


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2013)

We can do it tomorrow.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 17, 2013)

I have the day off tomorrow, so i wouldn't mind watching the movie then,


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2013)

honestly giving George a full month to watch his a movie is a disservice to everyone else involved.  I think we watch it tomorrow or move on.  It's not like people can't dl it and watch it on their own time.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

Monday @ 8 ET.  Spread the word Grape.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 17, 2013)

What movie will be playing tomorrow?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2013)

Evil Dead II.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm good with doing it tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool. Let's get this over with.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2013)

Err tomorrow is a Monday? Why not today. Sunday is much better than on a Monday? Is it the same time also?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> Err tomorrow is a Monday? Why not today. Sunday is much better than on a Monday? Is it the same time also?



I got stuff to do today. Tomorrow is much better.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm getting hammered tonight

so tomorrow is clearly better


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

This is going to be good.  Need to drop by the liquor store after work tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2013)

Totally forgot about St Pats day today. Silly me for thinking today could happen. I'm going to get battered.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2013)

lol      vault


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2013)

I have decided against going out and drinking. I shall be good today, staying home and relaxing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

I still think we need to marathon Fate/Zero some weekend.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2013)

Vault said:


> Totally forgot about St Pats day today. Silly me for thinking today could happen. I'm going to get battered.



Is there a day that isn't St Patrick's Day for you, you drunkard?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

It's been two years since I got drunk.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2013)

Muslims are not supposed to drink.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know how you guys can type while drunk. If I tried that all my posts would just be like: wawewasup imadwas fuakcen drwasunkl; lzmol


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm going to hell anyway since I've seen porn and I like pork


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Is there a day that isn't St Patrick's Day for you, you drunkard?



I'm not that dependent on alcohol you know.


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I'm going to hell anyway since I've seen porn and I like pork



And porn involving pork.

Oink oink, friend.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2013)

fucking jena


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

> And porn involving pork.
> 
> Oink oink, friend.



This is offensive to my Muslim sensibilities.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't even know Eno was a Muslim

I call shenanigans


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm actually from a very conservative Muslim background, I'm not a Muslim though. I like my fiction with some decent editing, unlike them Qurans.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2013)

Have we figured out a time? 7PM EST good for everyone?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I'm going to hell anyway since I've seen porn and I like pork



I got my one-way ticket since I was 10.




Vault said:


> I'm not that dependent on alcohol you know.



Don't worry. I don't judge.




Jena said:


> And porn involving pork.
> 
> Oink oink, friend.



Jena is a confirmed sex addict.

[YOUTUBE]xp7-WCLM3XA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

Yasha's interest in Jena just jumped 90%.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2013)

Jena is too old for me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2013)

Grape said:


> Have we figured out a time? 7PM EST good for everyone?


What are you talking about?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2013)

Film Club happening now?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess? Mod's been testing for the past twenty minutes.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2013)

It better start soon. I want to finish up season 4 of Dr. Who tonight. Got 3 more episodes.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

Are you including the special episodes?

I'm currently in S2 on my rewatch.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure, its just what is listed on Amazon Prime. At the beginning of season 4 they had the xmas special Voyage of the Damned so I guess it included them too.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 18, 2013)

We're doing this at 8, right?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2013)

it said 7pm est before.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 18, 2013)

Isn't 7PM EST the usual staring time?


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2013)

Play the movie you stupid fat fuck.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay since everyone is on the Livestream, we'll be playing the film in 5 minutes.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2013)

So I missed it?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

You're old hat, Grape.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2013)

Make some sense, boy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

There was a vote of no confidence. I'm running this show now.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2013)

ok


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2013)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2013)

Can we make a quick choice for next week, don't want to leave it too long again. Grape randomise, we need a film choice by tomorrow.


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2013)

Violent by Default gets this week 

I'll try to update OP and send out PM's


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2013)

cool it should be a good movie


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm going to be at Brad Pitt Sucks.

Ennoea.  Come start Evil Dead 2 for me again.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2013)

Should i really play it?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm down with watching Evil Dead 2 again.  Would love to see it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2013)

did anyone pm VBD that it's his turn for a movie?  if not we should just pick someone else


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2013)

Para's in a rush to get back to his turn.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2013)

Says the guy that picked the worst movie to date for film club.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't have another turn for awhile so I don't care

it's just being fair to the others

I might make it for a bit this week, but doubtful


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Says the guy that picked the worst movie to date for film club.


Listen here, you little troll. You are never, in a trillion years, going to convince me that NIMH is worse than Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2013)

Parallax.  Don't worry dude.  I will choose Lost in Translation if chosen.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2013)

We really need an answer by tomorrow, uploading is a pain when time is short.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you droogs PMed VBD?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2013)

Did he select A Clockwork Orange?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2013)

no but I'm glad you guys got the reference

or at least just Rukia


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Even I got that reference...


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2013)

Just let him keep thinking he's a special snowflake, Stunna 

Also, I PM'd VBD, but no response yet.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2013)

But all snowflakes are special since each individual flake is one of a kind. **Shrugs**


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2013)

booooooooooooooo


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2013)

If Para were a snowflake I would piss on him.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Me     too.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2013)

Stunna judging by your sets as of late, are you forcing a pairing? -


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Heavens no. AmyxRory, period. I love the Doctor and Amy's relationship as is. 




And Karen Gillan is really hot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Stunna judging by your sets as of late, are you forcing a pairing? -


It looks that way.

I bet Stunna writes fanfiction.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

You're too late, bro. Already clarified. 

If I did write Who fanfiction, it'd be about the adventures of the first Black Doctor.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Stunna judging by your sets as of late, are you forcing a pairing? -


Fans like Stunna are the worst.

Cares more about the pairings than other aspects of the show.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

**


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You're too late, bro. Already clarified.
> 
> If I did write Who fanfiction, it'd be about the adventures of the *first Black Doctor.*



You know, I'm seriously surprised that this hasn't come up yet... especially considering how "progressive" the reboot series is supposed to be.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Or the first female doctor.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it'd be cool to have a Black Doctor and another teenage Companion.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2013)

Black 


Female 


I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Or you know they could just keep on doing what they are doing since it is working so well.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Or, you know, you could stop being a close-minded douchebag and not shoot down ideas for no reason.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

A black doctor would be risky ratings wise George.  There would be people like Yasha that would refuse to watch the show as a result.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

I like how you went out of your way to specifically mention George for no reason.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2013)

Are you guys breaking up for real this time?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

You're the bicurious one, George.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

We don't need a Black Doctor for the sake of equality. Obviously i hope we get a guy with some colour eventually but it would have to depend on how good the actor is.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2013)

Chiwetel


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Who said anything about equality? I just think he'd be a pimp.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2013)

You're making me uncomfortable, Enno. Its 2013. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly though, I was just making conversation. I would definitely hate to see a black guy up there because of lol affirmative action as opposed to having proper acting chops.

It just so happens that Star Trek managed to find a good black actor and as a result I don't feel half as oppressed when I watch it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

> Who said anything about equality? I just think he'd be a pimp



Talk about racial stereotyping Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't want a black Doctor just for the sake of having a black Doctor, I want the most talented person for the job.  Also a female Doctor would be strange because time lords don't gender swap


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Talk about racial stereotypes.


Yessir. He'd have the cane and everything.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Doesn't it say in The Doctor's Wife that Time Lords can genderswap?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope the next Doctor is PSY.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2013)

I wonder if a white girl would be half as gung ho about "adventures" if a black guy told her to step into a phone booth with him?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

> I wonder if a white girl would be half as gung ho about "adventures" if a black guy told her to step into a phone booth with him?



Once you go black, you never go back.

There should be an ep where the Black Doctor fights Dat LAPD.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm kinda depressed right now and even this film club can't save me this time. I'm taking


*Spoiler*: __ 



a vacation this weekend, so won't make it to the streaming. 

No, I'm not sorry to VBD.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

I wonder what kind of clothes 12 will wear.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Has VBD made a selection yet?  Ennoea needs to pick an alternate film if he hasn't.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

If you guys let me pick this week's film, I will bring my laptop to vacation.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

I might miss the film too since I am going to a wedding.  But if Yasha is choosing the film... I will take my galaxy with me.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

Ditto. I'll bring my Galaxy S3 and Zenbook.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

God I hate weddings. I've reached an age where my parents think it's appropriate to point at random girls in Wedding venues, and tell me that I can "have her" if I want.

Yasha don't take your laptop. be free from technology, let the nature flow through you.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

My parents are like convinced at this point that I only like Asian women.  So any time there is a moderately attractive Asian woman in the vicinity; they try to steer me in her direction.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

I remember all the stories I have heard of how Indians' marriage is arranged by their parents back in India. I assume Pakistani are not much different.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it true Rukia?



> I remember all the stories I have heard of how Indians marriage are arranged by their parents back in India. I assume Pakistani are not much different.



So Chinese culture isn't like that? You lucky bastard. Yep it's all arranged for passports and shit, the whole thing is embarrassing. Though I know India is alot more modern these days, esp the middle classes. Pakistan is still a backward shit house.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

I did not know these people were Asians.


Emma Watson
Emma Stone
Emma Roberts
Jennifer Lawrence
Emilia Clarke
Rooney Mara
Mila Kunis
Olivia Wilde
Mary Elizabeth Winstead
Keira Knightley


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

I like white/Caucasian women quite a bit.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

Enno, the bright side is at least they don't do this in a funeral (point to the widow and say you can have her).....I hope.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

> Enno, the bright side is at least they don't do this in a funeral (point to the widow and say you can have her).....I hope.



Not unless she's 16.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Is it true Rukia?
> 
> 
> 
> So Chinese culture isn't like that? You lucky bastard. Yep it's all arranged for passports and shit, the whole thing is embarrassing. Though I know India is alot more modern these days, esp the middle classes. Pakistan is still a backward shit house.



It was before my grandparents' time. Only Indians/Paki still practicing it. It's not uncommon for Indians here to go back to India to get married to someone they have never met before.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Not unless she's 16.



You never know. Indians marry little girls as young as 4.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

The guys are kinda gutless, noone forces the guy really, he can say no. But they're so horny they'll marry anything.

4 year old widow sounds good.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess guys can say no, but probably not the girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2013)

In Indian culture the house fridge is more important than the girl, so no she can't say no. Unless she's hot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Let's watch this:

[YOUTUBE]87E6N7ToCxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

Rukia & Stunna, watch this.

[YOUTUBE]eXDkdjHAVIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm busy Yasha.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Yasha.  Let me know when another Election film is out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

I want a prequel with Big D.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Pause.**


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Stunna.  Did you enjoy One Night in Mongkok?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Mongkok? You mean Bangkok? The song? Yeah, I like it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2013)

Guess you aren't a fan of Hong Kong cinema.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't say I'm an aficionado.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

Derek Yee is awesome.

Doubt there will be another Election film, Rukia.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2013)

Can we play 2 movies this week? To compensate for the past few weeks. Haven't done that in a while.

Let me know if I can get the second movie. I would very much like to entertain you guys with a quality movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2013)

VBD is out. We need a new name. It's Thursday already, the film will not get uploaded unless we have a name soon.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2013)

Has Grape chosen?  Have him do it since everyone that is always posting here has already picked one


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2013)

_Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of The Patriots._

The good news is that we wouldn't even have to go through that awful uploading process.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2013)

fuck you I would watch that


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2013)

Grape hasn't chosen so it's a good idea. Grape it's your week.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2013)

If we watch MGS, you're all on my ignore list foreva


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2013)

Parallax said:


> fuck you I would watch that



I know you would and it tears me up inside.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2013)

hate all you want you like bad stuff too


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2013)

Parallax said:


> hate all you want *you like bad stuff too*





I'm waiting.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2013)

Venereal Box Disease has yet to PM me his choice. If he doesn't do so by 4:00PM tomorrow, I will upload my own film selection.

Can someone with a decent memory compile a list of ACTIVE members and NEW members? I think we are done with the first round of everyone picking, except me and VBD.

Really, really need a good list to work with


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2013)

well there's Sama and Han who haven't picked yet.  Not to mention Nakor who shows up to the movie nights.  But out of the regulars I think we've pretty much run the gauntlet.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2013)

Vault
Rukia
Nakor
Jena
Parallax
Ennoea
Z
Han Solo
Grape
Yasha
Furious George


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2013)

k... I'll coin flip between Nakor and Sama


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2013)

Whenever is my turn, can I request a double-week with Enno? That will make you guys orgasm so hard it makes Niagara Falls look like a child's pee.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2013)

This club can't even handle us right now Yasha

I'll probably choose Skin I live in or something similar.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2013)

Good choice. I will pick something from my top 50.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2013)

We could choose Bow, I'm sure Stunna will love to see an old man's spirit getting that girl wet


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2013)

Army of Darkness.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2013)

I doubt Stunna will ever get the ending if you didn't just spoil it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2013)

Of course not.  It's Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2013)

Rukia's right. I don't even know what we're talking about right now.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2013)

You're not alone.


----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2013)

Between Nakor, Sama and myself - I won the RNG.

So, finally it is my turn :muahahahahahaha


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2013)

translation: rigged


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2013)

I actually don't know Grape's taste all that well.  He never actually reviews any films.  He pretty much just hangs around the section to bait people.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2013)

GK abusing his power. I am surprised it took this long.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 22, 2013)

Christ I am cursed or something, requested a new set back in 2012 off person who made my current but she's disappeared and now it seems Haylie's disappeared too..

:S


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2013)

Haylie? Go to the vampire diaries thread there is someone with said username.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 22, 2013)

Hm, maybe she's just busy then. Anyway in other news some T shirts I ordered from America finally arrived but there was a funny sticker on it that said "Goods no not meet the requirement of article 9 and 10 Of The Contract For The Foundation Of The European Community"..

the fuck?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2013)

What are we watching tomorrow?


----------



## Grape (Mar 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I actually don't know Grape's taste all that well.  He never actually reviews any films.  He pretty much just hangs around the section to bait people.




So, you see me as a reflection of yourself?

Interesting


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I actually don't know Grape's taste all that well.  He never actually reviews any films.  He pretty much just hangs around the section to bait people.


This is true.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2013)

I fucking hate that video.  The first time I saw it was traumatic.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

guyz, idk wut to upload!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

Just pick something, dipstick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2013)

Why don't you let me pick


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

K, I picked.

Movie will be @ 5:45PM EST tomorrow. PM being sent now.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

Don't send me one.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

Who is missing from this?

Detective ; Jena ; Stunna ; Parallax ; Furious George ; Nakor ;  MartialHorror ; z ; tetravaal ; james bond ; vault ; violent by design ;  samavarti ; yasha ; Danger Doom ; super goob; crazymoronx ; han solo ;  ThePseudo ; ashes ; Ms. Jove ; GaaraOfTheDesert ; Suigetsu ; Rukia ;


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

I told you not to message me.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

What movie are we watching?


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

You would know if I were allowed to message you.

To bad


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

What? Since when--fine. Message me.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

You'll have to wait until next week for our next publishing.

#irony


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll just get someone else to tell me.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2013)

We're not telling you Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

Someone will tell me. Not everyone's a douche.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

It's tricky to pick a movie


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't even know what the movie, it is really early so I might make it to this one


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

45 minutes.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2013)

Wait we're watching the film in 45 minutes? I was gonna go out but there's a blizzard outside and there's about 4 feet of snow that's fallen today alone. Bloody England, it's the end of March and spring looks like the deep Winter.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

Make a snow angel.

25 minutes.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2013)

I fucking shoveled 3 drive ways because I was doing ours, and the girls came up to me and played with their hair. Obviously it didn't work but I appreciate the effort they went through to get their cars out.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 23, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I fucking shoveled 3 drive ways because I was doing ours, and the girls came up to me and played with their hair. Obviously it didn't work but I appreciate the effort they went through to get their cars out.



Did those drive ways bleed? 

Sorry, I won't be joining this week. I am posting from a fucking hotel room looking out at a fucking sea.

So fuck yeah.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

You missed out. Solid film choice from GK.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

Really, we should call this Club, "Grape's Theater".


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2013)

Go away GK


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

I think Grape's willingness to shut down Film Club over no one wanting to see his crappy movie is enough to validate a motion to replace him.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

A motion stirred only by working long hours sewing seeds, only for you ungrateful nitwits to come take advantage of the fruits on a weekly basis


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2013)

Grape trolled everyone this week.  Film Club has played one film in the last four weeks!  One!  And it wasn't during our usual time.  We had to watch the film on Monday.  Everyone is fucking busy during the week.

Point is.  Film club has been struggling.  Now ain't the time for trolls.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

If Rukia ever has a kid, that child will be the most conceited cock sucker to ever walk the Earth.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2013)

Come on Grape.  This was an embarrassment.

This film club is fucking global.  People are staying up late and waking up early to partake in this friend.  We have to give them a better show than that!


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

Fine. Next week _I'll_ choose a better film.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

We all knew this was coming.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

Dictatorship was inevitable.

Nakor picks next week.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 23, 2013)

So I pick next week? :amazed


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes. Basically, yes.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm excited for what Nakor is going to pick


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2013)

> I just hate asking Enno to do the legwork, because his connection is garbage and mind is significantly better



True Words

It takes me 6 hours to fucking upload, that's just stupid.

I have no idea why my connection is so bad, we're paying a good price for a shit connection too. Time to switch providers.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 24, 2013)

Could be that you have a weak signal and require your ISP to come out and boost your signal or your router sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2013)

Give more members of the club access to the log-in information.


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> True Words
> 
> It takes me 6 hours to fucking upload, that's just stupid.
> 
> I have no idea why my connection is so bad, we're paying a good price for a shit connection too. Time to switch providers.



Britain in general has always had one of the shittest broadband connections in all of Europe.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah my brother hates the quality of connection that he has over in Mildenhall, we hardly can skype with him because of it


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 24, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> True Words
> 
> It takes me 6 hours to fucking upload, that's just stupid.
> 
> I have no idea why my connection is so bad, we're paying a good price for a shit connection too. Time to switch providers.



I know what it feels, my internet is shit too, except i can't swich providers, because there are no others providers.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't have a lot of experience to draw from.

But Lakenheath had a great connection.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2013)

DO IT.  DO IT.  DO IT.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaZRDXg-xB8[/YOUTUBE]

I want to watch the film club burn.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

That'll be my film choice.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2013)

Believe it or not kids. I saw all 3 Ninja Turtles films at the theater.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> That'll be my film choice.


You are fucking sadistic.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2013)

We've only ourselves to blame, we created a monster

I'm proud :]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2013)

Since film club never lets me choose the film.  I am going to root for it's doom.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll aid you in its obliteration.

A club that fails to appreciate NIMH cannot stand.


----------



## Grape (Mar 25, 2013)

Why is there a picture of Frankenstein in Stunna's set?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 25, 2013)

My internets out so just skip me if it ends up being my turn. Also fuk stunna


----------



## Nakor (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I saw all 3 of the original TMNT movies in the theaters too. They were better then.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2013)

So we are going to watch WKW this week?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> My internets out so just skip me if it ends up being my turn. Also fuk stunna


At least my internet works.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 26, 2013)

The Master is a piece of art.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2013)

Choose some Leslie Cheung's film, Nakor. April 1st is just around the corner.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 26, 2013)

Good idea Yasha!

Or we could always watch The Phantom Menace.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2013)

Star Wars?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2013)

We should set up a marathon at some point.  24 hours straight.  Some time in the summer would probably be the best option.

These bozos need to get better at uploading first though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2013)

You sure you want 24 hours in a chatroom with me?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2013)

Stunna flirting.


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> We should set up a marathon at some point.  24 hours straight.  Some time in the summer would probably be the best option.
> 
> These bozos need to get better at uploading first though.



I'm sure my boss will understand if I tell him that I need the day off to marathon movies with people from Narutoforums.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Stunna flirting.


With Rukia?

Knee-grow, please.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 26, 2013)

If Yasha is going to be at film club this week, I'm picking a foreign film since they come with subtitles. That way no one has to worry about hard subbing it.

edit: @Stunna
Amy has been the best companion so far. I'm still on season 5 though. 

Amy >> Donna >>> Martha >>>>>>>> Rose


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2013)

Most subs these days are soft. I picked a foreign film for my week and I still had to hardsub :/


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2013)

Nakor said:


> Amy >> Donna >>> Martha >>>>>>>> Rose


Basically.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll be there, Nakor. Because it's your week.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 26, 2013)

@Yasha


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2013)

From now on, everyone needs to submit at least two choices for their week. A film you want as your first selection and then a backup in case something doesn't go right.

Nakor, give me two films. I would say something nontrollish, since everyone hated (loved? ) TMNT II: SotO.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2013)

I knew it'd be my pick when I lost my internet .


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2013)

GK gave George 3 weeks to upload his film. You only got a few days. Obviously he is a mulatto hater.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

So what's the game plan? More secret selections?


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2013)

Give me the presidency and I assure you this mediocre running of the club would cease. GK you aren't getting another term that's for sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2013)

We want Change. 

Vault 2013


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2013)

If elected my term will have the following guarantees. 

Film would be uploaded by Thursday.  
If there is a problem there would be a back up film, not chosen by me but by you.



The time for a change is now! We can't let mediocrity rule this club. No more!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2013)

man fuck Vault

Eno for Prez


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

Vault's got my vote.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2013)

Stunna, you can't even vote.

You're not even 18 yet AND you're black 


Nakor film is being uploaded


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

What film is it? I want to know even if it's secret because I won't be there.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2013)

A Better Tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2013)

Yasha guaranteed to pick a better tomorrow 2 now.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2013)

Trouble in paradise!

Got the film uploaded, but it failed to convert. It's letting me try again, so hopefully it works.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2013)

Never mind! The movie is uploaded, with subs, and is in working condition.

Game on!
GAME ON!


----------



## Nakor (Mar 29, 2013)

Guess I don't need to think of another film now. Excellent.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2013)

I probably won't make it this weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

What do you mean "and then film club ends"?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2013)

Bioshock is terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

Disregarding the fact that you're wrong--which is okay--I honestly doubt you've played BioShock Infinite.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2013)

I haven't.  I didn't even mention Bioshock Infinite.  Your set just reminded me of how much I hated the first game.


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2013)

Rukia I will never understand your burning hatred for the first Bioshock game.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2013)

I was told I was getting the best PS3 game of all time.  Instead I got Bioshock.  Expectations doomed my experience.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2013)

I have trouble believing Rukia has ever had high expectations for anything


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2013)

Jena said:


> Rukia I will never understand your burning hatred for the first Bioshock game.




holy shit, you dont have a sig that revolves around that chick showing her cleavage from community?

a lot has changed these past two weeks. is grape still gay at least?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

Some things never change.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm appalled.



That you would even question my gayness


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2013)

It's okay Rukia, I don't like the Original Bioshock either. Tedious collect-a-thon.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2013)

if its so tedious then why dont u go collect a big dick in ur ass u fucking bitch


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2013)

I ain't got time to collect that shit for hours you angry individual. 

Also shut up Stunna.


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2013)

Vasectomy by Decision came back from his break angrier than ever


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

Enno's just mad cause he got the bad ending.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2013)

There's a good ending?  Both ending are so comically polar, it's like they were made for a dumb ass teenager who can't understand that there can be a grey area.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

If that was a shot at me, I fear I must inform you that I never praised the game's morality system. Try again.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2013)

I bet you fap to those little girls


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

Why you gotta be like that, man


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2013)

SHAME ON FUCKING GRAPE FOR CHOOSING TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES 2 LAST WEEK!


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2013)

but kevin nash is in it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2013)

Holy shit Stunna.  You gave Space Odyssey 2001 a poor review????


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2013)

Apparently I'm too young and mentally immature to enjoy it, though I appreciate what it has done for the film industry.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Apparently I'm too young and mentally immature to enjoy it, though I appreciate what it has done for the film industry.


We would never have landed on the moon if not for 2001.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2013)

My mind would never have been blown by 2001 if not for 2001.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 30, 2013)

we never would have made it to the year 2001 if it wasn't for 2001


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2013)

ARE YOU GUYZ FUCKING PUMPED OR WHAAAAAT?!?!?!!


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2013)

I might not make it this week :/ DatUKculture calls.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2013)

Vault, how was Bells of St. John?


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2013)

Amazing, you are going to love it.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm going to play disc golf with a buddy in a while. If I'm not back by 7EST, start without me :S


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2013)

ummmm..... hello?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll play the film when I get home and i'll be home by 12 which is 7PM est. I hope so anyway


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2013)

It's 7:15PM and no one in stream 

Putting it off until tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2013)

Wat? It isn't 7 yet.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah it is. 7:29 EST.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2013)

Eh it's 6PM EST


----------



## Nakor (Mar 30, 2013)

your clocks are wrong...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2013)

Well film club is always at 12 for us in the UK and it's only 11 so no our clocks aren't wrong, I'm guessing the time difference has changed. Daylight savings or whatever.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Well film club is always at 12 for us in the UK and it's only 11 so no our clocks aren't wrong, I'm guessing the time difference has changed. Daylight savings or whatever.




Still, your clocks _are_ wrong


----------



## Nakor (Mar 30, 2013)

your clocks are definitely wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2013)

How was the film?


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 30, 2013)

Acording to my clock we are currently at 7:00 EST, so is there going to be a movie today?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 30, 2013)

Daylight savings time. What you know to be 7:00 EST is really 8:00 EST

Not enough people showed up, so we didn't watch it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2013)

...


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Rukia said:


> How was the film?



Thwarted by the concept of Daylight Savings Time. That dastardly scientific fiend. 

This would not have occurred if everyone lived in the boring state of Arizona.



*P.S:* I blame Stunna for this turn of events.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2013)

What film did you guys play? I forgot to check this thread yesterday.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

If it isn't a problem with uploading, it's a problem with telling time.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2013)

Stunna.  Please stop.  You are making me hate Doctor Who dude.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know how. Plus I don't really care what you enjoy, so you're gonna have to do better than that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2013)

What do you care about you son of a bitch? If I died would you even be sad?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

I would care...


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What do you care about you son of a bitch? If I died would you even be sad?



Can I have your post count?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

You can have mine, Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2013)

In due time. 

You still have potential to grow.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

So, yeah, are we trying this again tonight?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 31, 2013)

Can't do tonight if it's happening. DatUKculture.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2013)

Easter Sunday, gonna get my drink on. Film is delayed till next week.


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2013)

DatUKculture, I'm glad you guys are doing it right.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2013)

I would be shocked if the UK thing to do on Easter was to drink

but it's UK culture to just drink every day


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I would be shocked if the UK thing to do on Easter was to drink




I think that's just a Mexican thing.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

Drinking on Easter Sunday? Just seems like every holiday is for drinking lol


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, how we have grown.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

Are _you_ drunk?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't drink on Easter or even on Sunday

which is why I went out to drink and smoke all day yesterday


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't drink on a Sunday? Lol


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2013)

it's the sabbath Vault, respect yourself


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh I forgot you were religious. But r even so this no drinking on Sunday is news to me.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not religious actually 

I just rarely drink period


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2013)

i always forget its easter.


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2013)

I usually have to spend easter with my extended family. I lied and said I was sick and couldn't visit. I regret nothing.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2013)

Have you reached the age when all your relatives suddenly take an interest in your relationship status, Jena?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 31, 2013)

My easter consisted of talking to my parents and grandparents on the phone for no more than 10 minutes, baking cookies, and watching Dr. Who all day.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2013)

Jena said:


> I usually have to spend easter with my extended family. I lied and said I was sick and couldn't visit. I regret nothing.



For shame Jena.

Lol Yasha is still fishing for Jena's relationship status.


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Have you reached the age when all your relatives suddenly take an interest in your relationship status, Jena?



Every time I see my great uncle Georg he asks me if I'm married yet.

But to be fair he's roughly 800 million years old, calls me by my cousin's name frequently, and goes off on really weird rants about rivers.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 31, 2013)

Never celebrate easter, don't understand the feels -_-


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm that old, Yasha.


----------



## Jena (Mar 31, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Never celebrate easter, don't understand the feels -_-



our lord and savior the easter bunny died for your chocolatey sins, show some respect man


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2013)

Jena said:


> Every time I see my great uncle Georg he asks me if I'm married yet.
> 
> But to be fair he's roughly 800 million years old, calls me by my cousin's name frequently, and goes off on really weird rants about rivers.



Sounds like your great uncle George and I will get along well.




Ennoea said:


> Lol Yasha is still fishing for Jena's relationship status.



It's my best shot at US green card.




Stunna said:


> I'm that old, Yasha.



Your parents' and relatives' concern about your relationship status has nothing to do with your age.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2013)

Yasha.  Why haven't you gotten a turn to choose a film yet?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2013)

GK hates me.

Enno and I are starting a new club.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate you too.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2013)

The feeling is mutual, Stunnaman.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

Good.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Yasha said:


> GK hates me.
> 
> Enno and I are starting a new club.



I would like to offer my elite chat window commentary services to your cause, Yasha.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2013)

There could be two rival film clubs!


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Rukia said:


> There could be two rival film clubs!



Yeah but only one has films that could actually be uploaded properly and played. :amazed


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Film Club Civil War: Which Side Are You On!?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't care about that D.  My membership goes to the highest bidder.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

gg     Grape


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I don't care about that D.  My membership goes to the highest bidder.



I always knew you were the Deadpool of the Theatre Section, Rukia. Dat Merc Mentality.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite is great.  First time ever Stunna has a set that celebrates something good.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks man.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Thanks man.



Now just imagine the near Infinite amount of sets you have worn before this one. And then calculate the probability of your alternate selves having the same odds occurring in their favour, Stunna.

Clearly you have been cursed with the worst sense of taste in the known Multiverse.

But as Rukia mentioned, congratulations on getting at least one set right.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

Almost all of my sets are great. I'm constantly praised for them.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Almost all of my sets are great. I'm constantly praised for them.



I say this in your best interests but your Mother is lying to you to be kind, Stunna.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Almost all of my sets are great. I'm constantly praised for them.



uh...is this set from bioshock? this shit looks like fable graphics.


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2013)

The graphics are kinda cartoonish aren't they?


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> uh...is this set from bioshock? this shit looks like fable graphics.



The game itself is actually being praised for it's amazing world building and layout, in addition to it's ingenious storyline.

Your opinion may be the byproduct of the set being associated with Stunna himself, thus downgrading whatever your eyes view by -10.

At least, that's my scientific explanation.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

Elizabeth was designed to almost look like a Disney princess.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2013)

Vault said:


> The graphics are kinda cartoonish aren't they?



Vault, mate, why has your country let me down with my viewing of Welcome to the Punch? I honestly hope that McAvoy's other release, Trance, ends up being worth the build up it is currently getting on the internet.

If it doesn't, I hope that Rosario Dawson gets naked at least 3 times over the course of the film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2013)

Detective said:


> The game itself is actually being praised for it's amazing world building and layout, in addition to it's ingenious storyline.
> 
> Your opinion may be the byproduct of the set being associated with Stunna himself, thus downgrading whatever your eyes view by -10.
> 
> At least, that's my scientific explanation.



No really, the characters look exactly like the guys from Fable 3 .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

Just play it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Just play it.



buy me it, xbox version preferably.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

Pfft, I don't even own it yet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2013)

so shut the fuck up


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2013)

What are you talking about you neanderthal?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2013)

I expect Trance to be really good.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2013)

I wouldn't be on anyone's side

cause I would never show up anyway.  I'd still post and be supportive though


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2013)

So yeah, I'm probably going to stop the Club soon. Feel free to carry on if you wish.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2013)

Why Grape??


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you pouting Grape?


----------



## Grape (Apr 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Why Grape??




Lack of time


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2013)

Stunna can take over if he wants. He has my axe.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm out if Stunna takes over.  Someone that hates 2001 has no business being in charge of a film club.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't hate 2001.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2013)

If everything goes well, we will start up our new Film Club this weekend.


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2013)

This I gotta see


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2013)

I will run this club with an Iron Fist as my first act I will ban Stunna forever.


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2013)

Give the reins to me guys seriously. :/


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2013)

Huey's mad because he's banned and I'm not.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2013)

Vault for prez


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2013)

Vault can run it if he wants. 


Though I do remember a certain moderator claiming he wanted to run it


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2013)

I have never claimed nor do I want to run it

I wouldn't be very active and this club needs the attention it deserves


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2013)

The only problem with the club is that we need a fast internet connection. Grape has the best one.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2013)

And the only problem with that is that people took advantage.

I have yet to receive one "thanks" for risking and spending my time and money to pirate a film.

Not once.

But I sure as fuck heard a thousand complaints every time something beyond my control caused the club to have a "missed week".

"WHOMG, Grape didn't update the OP with times!"

Bitch, the club has been operating at the same fucking time on the same fucking day since it opened. Do I really need to spend 15 minutes editing the OP and sending a mass PM for everyone to understand that FC takes place at the same time every week?

Do you know how many people demanded I upload "X" trailers for their week? Many.

Do you know how many ASKED if I would upload trailers for their week? ONE. Furious George is the ONLY person to ask if I could upload trailers.

I guess it's easy to take things for granted, well I'm sick of it. If someone wants to take over the club and do all the bullshit and still get ZERO RESPECT for what they're doing, then fine, go for it.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2013)

"Womg, if I ran the club, the film would get uploaded, even if I don't show up for the screening!".

Run the fucking club then, bitch. Ungrateful fucking twat.

Yeah, I'm looking at you #LALIFE.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2013)

Close this fucking thread.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow. 

Can't say I'm surprised at this outcome though.



Grape said:


> Do you know how many ASKED if I would upload trailers for their week? ONE. Furious George is the ONLY person to ask if I could upload trailers.



Aha! I'm the hero of this story! 

For what its worth sorry Grape.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2013)

You are the hero 

It literally made me happy when you asked instead of demanded 

It's just annoying. I'm literally risking my freedom by uploading pirated films and all I get in return is bitching and moaning. I guess Para, Rukia, Detective or whoever are still living in their parents home or whatever, but I'm a grown ass man, living on my own and I know the risks.

I work in the oil industry, I'm literally afraid of what would happen if my employer found out I were pirating films. Which may sound silly, but everything is connected.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2013)

that's not silly that's a serious concern

why didn't you tell us about it I'm sure we wouldn't have let you put yourself in that position if that was the risk


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2013)

Cuz my boss is a pill popper, so I can hold that over his head.


----------



## Jena (Apr 6, 2013)

I had no idea it was an issue for you and that you were feeling under-appreciated. Sorry about that.

It did seem like there were a lot of problems with uploading anyway, maybe it's not viable to continue the film club unless there's someone who just really wants to take on the problems.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2013)

The original idea was to organize a weekly viewing of selected film, like a book club. The problems began with trying to organize a weekly stream etc.

It's not so much that I feel under-appreciated, it's that people want to criticize us INSTEAD of volunteering to help.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 6, 2013)

> I have yet to receive one "thanks" for risking and spending my time and money to pirate a film.



I did thank you a couple of times, man. 

Although I did bitch as well.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2013)

Yasha said:


> I did thank you a couple of times, man.
> 
> Although I did bitch as well.





stfu yasha, we tryin to pull off a guilt trip here


----------



## Yasha (Apr 6, 2013)

Brb, performing seppuku, bro.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry, Grape.

No sarcasm.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd attend more but I'm usually out at weekends


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah my future career won't let me practice with a criminal record. So I take it I'm out? Stunna for prez, if caught I'm sure he will get a slap on the wrist at the most. 

Stunna for prez!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Nakor (Apr 6, 2013)

Vault, that's an excellent idea. We should take advantage of Stunna being underage. 

Is my film still uploaded from last week? Are we watching it today?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

Vault, are you catching the new Who today?


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes! I can't wait mate. Are you watching it with friends again?

Nakor I think your film has been uploaded already.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

I was invited, but I'm out of town at the moment, so unfortunately I can't go. Plus I don't think there's BBCA where I'm at right now, so I'm going to try and find some kind of stream or watch it online.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh quit being so melodramatic Grape.  You know people appreciate what you did for the film club.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2013)

That sucks :/ I shall let you know how I found it when I finish. Is there a BBCA IPlayer? You can stream it online live in HDbut as I'm typing this I suspect BBCA is a premium channel no?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

So what's the deal for tonight?


----------



## Nakor (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't know. Was curious myself since we didn't watch my movie last weekend.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2013)

I can play the film just tell me the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2013)

You can't play it, GK changed the password.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2013)

Grape said:


> Do you know how many ASKED if I would upload trailers for their week? ONE. Furious George is the ONLY person to ask if I could upload trailers.



Hey Grapey, I don't want to rain on your guilt train parade, but are we forgetting that I am basically the only who went and found his own film, and uploaded it in a single file format(after converting it to a smaller viewing size), as a way of lessening the load on your part, because Enno was off doing something during the week Rukia and myself were up for Film Club.

I even pitched in and added extra trailers, in addition to the ones you uploaded for me WHEN I asked if you could. It was only for a week or so, but I did my job as a backup Moderator well, and only took pleasure in constantly 5 Minute banning Stunna at the most well placed moments as a bonus perk.

Why? Because I am used to doing things by myself, and doing them well. And because I can help a Bro out if they ask for it. 



Grape said:


> It's just annoying. I'm literally risking my freedom by uploading pirated films and all I get in return is bitching and moaning. I guess Para, Rukia, Detective or whoever are still living in their parents home or whatever, but I'm a grown ass man, living on my own and I know the risks.



I am rather saddened by this Et Tu Brutus moment of yours right now.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2013)

I still have my log in nothing has changed, check the stream Enno i can still play it


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm logged on.  Probably won't be watching much though.  Had way too much to drink already today.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2013)

Rukia im drinking just as you but im showing up


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2013)

Rukia said:


> And I am about to shamelessly download Paranormal Activity 4 because it has a cute 16 year old in it.



I watched the DVDRip of The Incredible Burt Wonderstone yesterday, only for Olivia Wilde and her hypnotic eyes and exotic beauty. Interestingly enough, for a film portrayed as a comedy, I don't believe I laughed even once. It felt more like a low key redemption drama.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2013)

Olivia Wilde man.  I would see her in anything.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Olivia Wilde man.  I would see her in anything.



I would also see her in nothing at all. Anytime.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 6, 2013)

Man, all the girls in my town are all fat and crazy (when I say fat I mean as wide as a forklift)


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

Evil Dead II in film club.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Man, all the girls in my town are all fat and crazy (when I say fat I mean as wide as a forklift)



Wait until obesity becomes the new fad and craziness is associated with sexiness.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2013)

And the movie this week?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2013)

So nothing this week?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2013)

Grape shut the club down.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh yeah. That happened.


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't shut it down. I quit and left it to you guys.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2013)

Is the club shut down, damn. 

Anyway VBD you've got a few days to choose, I'll try uploading it when I can.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2013)

Let's watch Yasha's crappy film tomorrow.


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2013)

Let's watch it now?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2013)

Too many NBA games on tonight.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Erm lol about Film Club. I should have time from next week so I'm gonna hopefully have the films uploaded by next week. But due to the delay I think we should for all purposes watch a fun movie next week. So post what you'd like to watch. 

I'm thinking maybe Alien or Groundhog day.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Or even Rush Hour 2


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Or Fifth Element.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Or The Faculty.

So many choices


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

MIB.

That's the one. Do it!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I am Legend.

Let's see if you have the balls.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Take a breather from your asian stuff Enno


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

The films have to be good. Not bad enough to give cancer to us.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Machete

My last call.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Machete was terrible though Tyler. MIB was a good call though. it's on a list.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2013)

I say we don't let the world or tyler pick any of the movies

ever


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

What about you Para. Any certain film you'd want to recommend?


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2013)

yes actually

Paris, Texas


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Para's pick is waived on grounds he doesn't show up at all. Next.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2013)

but Vault

you'll love this movie.  Guaranteed


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I say we don't let the world or tyler pick any of the movies
> 
> ever



I was playing around Para.

Ugh, this too-cool-for-rodriguez huey

If we're playing serious i was pickin'  Sleepless Night but screw it


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

You have me curious now Para.  

Paris, Texas then.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2013)

You guys are being more than a little disrespectful by reopening Film Club after it's sorrowful closing.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> I was playing around Para.
> 
> Ugh, this too-cool-for-rodriguez huey
> 
> If we're playing serious i was pickin'  Sleepless Night but screw it



since when am I ever serious


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Paris,Texas is a great choice but it seems alittle dramatic. VBD's choice is pretty heavy, that's why I wanted the first week back to be alittle lighter and more fun.

I was debating whether to bring back the club but it was hell of alot of fun so why not.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Okay guys what about Jaws? Yay or nay?

If I get 5 yays then it's on next week.

It's got everything, boobs, blood, plastic sharks etc.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2013)

Well I was nominating my film for a later time, not as the next movie we are showing.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2013)

I was just teasing you a bit, Enno.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Don't worry Grape, the club is still yours.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2013)

We should watch Star Wars or The Lion King.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2013)

Nay, nay, nay.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2013)

Let's watch Titanic.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2013)

Want something fun? Watch Survive Style 5+.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2013)

Yasha these inbreds can't follow subs.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2013)

I feel like ripping apart a classic would be good. How about A New Hope


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2013)

I vote for The Faculty.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2013)

A New Hope's too easy.


----------



## Nakor (May 29, 2013)

Phantom Menace would be better than A New Hope if we are going star wars.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2013)

Better yet, 'Attack of the Clones'.


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2013)

how about none of those :|


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2013)

Para's drunk on dat haterade


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2013)

all day e'ryday


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2013)

With some discussion, i've decided to upload Faculty for the return of the beloved Film Club. So on Saturday, barring any problems with the upload, we'll shall be feasting on the teen classic starring teen heartthrob Josh Hartnett


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

Eno pulling out all the stops to troll the shit out of us


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2013)

So no 'Star Wars'?


I'm out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2013)

Also starring teen heartthrob Elijah Wood. Stunna is gonna love this.

Screw you Stunna.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2013)

I was gonna upload A New Hope but then we've seen it. The Faculty I'm hoping hasn't been viewed by all the Club members. Not to mention the film contains lady bits, and such lady bits shall always trump everything.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

I'm not sure if I have seen it 

I mean I wont be there Saturday so it doesn't matter either way


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2013)

It contains lady bits?


I'm out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2013)

Stunna don't lie, you say you're out but come Saturday you shall be in attendance like always.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2013)

> I'm not sure if I have seen it




You've probably seen it Para, it was directed by your favourite Robert Rodriguez.

This film is a complete 90s nostalgia trip, not to mention the cameos this film contains are enough to make a film fan squeal. The Faculty has appearances by Usher and Jon Stewart. That's an unbeatable combo right there.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2013)

Maybe. It's been a busy summer so far. Of course I'll be there if I can.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2013)

I'm not too sure about the time either. What time are people usually free on a Saturday?


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

the original time seems to be a good one, that was the time that most people made

also fuck you Eno he's not my favorite


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2013)

Most people made, except you.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

hey 

I'm busy

I was there for Secret Sunshine, that bad Detective film and part of Roger Rabbit


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2013)

When did we see Secret Sunshine? Did I miss that one?


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2013)

yeah I think you did

it was Vault's pick


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2013)

Secret Sunshine's one of my favorites that we've watched.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2013)

Enno, have you deleted Secret Sunshine?


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2013)

Grape deleted it. We still have Evil Dead 2, Ninja Turtles and The Vanishing.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2013)

I think I had seen it with you guys (unlikely for me to miss Vault's film), but I can't remember much of it (typical Film Club experience). Have to see it again.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2013)

Film Club at 12 GMT tomorrow. Remember it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuck your film club and GMT timezone. EST is best timezone.


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2013)

Enno using GMT like a boss.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 1, 2013)

Suzuku confirmed to be british-hating


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

> Fuck your film club and GMT timezone. EST is best timezone.



Banned from Film Club

The Tyranny of the British Empire is back


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

First world problems

My internet provider keeps fucking with the DSL line so my internet is going off at random times, 4 uploads of Faculty have been fucked up thanks to it (once at 97%). It should still be uploaded by nighttime but I fucking hope this shit ends because we need this Film Club tonight.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2013)

It's divine intervention. To stop us from watching Faculty. 

And by us I actually mean you. I won't make it. Attending my own wedding tomorrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

Yasha you're getting married? Dude how come we're only hearing about this now?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2013)

Yasha's already married.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

It's uploading right now, 4%

I've split it now so Part 1 is uploaded, you won't defeat me fiendish internet.

I'll just leave it now, I'm out till nighttime now so god willing this will upload without problems.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

Yasha on your honeymoon night show her Audition and Bow, so she can see your true self.


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Attending my own wedding tomorrow.


----------



## Jena (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok so if I'm doing my timezone conversions right, this starts in about an hour...yes?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope it should start now. But I'm not home yet so it ain't starting till 10 or so minutes


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2013)

Where is everyone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

Film club is on in 5, I better see some regulars there


----------



## Nakor (Jun 1, 2013)

Bad time. Hockey is on now...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2013)

Xenosaga Episode I: Der Wille zu...


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay, time to watch this film.

Looking forward to seeing everyone in the chat window again.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay, fuck GMT in the ass with no butter/crisco.

Disappointed as fuck right now.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn you brits and your  timey wimey shenanigans


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

They Doctor Who'd us.

Damn their pale, rainy and limey ways.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2013)

Detective said:


> Okay, fuck GMT in the ass with no butter/crisco.
> 
> Disappointed as fuck right now.



how does 12 AM GMT end up as 1:55 EST


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> how does 12 AM GMT end up as 1:55 EST



I was doing something else, thought it would be cool to be fashionably late, and may have misread the initial timing.

Still, fuck GMT. The only thing it should stand for is General Motors Trucks.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 8, 2013)

So is there going to be a movie this week?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm ready for Film Club.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2013)

We should watch this for Film Club, Rukia.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2013)

japanese lesbians with a chainsaw

where do u find this stuff yasha


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you pumped for it? 

Let's do it, Enno. I have a feeling it's going to be much better than Single White Female.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2013)

Film club will be back this week. My router died so I'm using an old shit one and it couldn't upload the film. anyway new one comes tomorrow.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2013)

This is the film we are meant to watch.

[YOUTUBE]IUXUkb34Dms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2013)

Seen it. Have it on DVD. Shit is amazing.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2013)

How the fuck have you seen so many Asian films I have not seen?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2013)

You have me outnumbered on Hong Kong cinema by a mile, but Korea is my domain

I've seen 2LDK because it was part of the Duel project with Ryuhei Kitamura and I'm a huge fan of his since Versus.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2013)

It's only 70 minutes. I can upload it to Pakchinko Parlour. We can watch it before or after the official FC movie.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

Just saying, but we all need to watch The Thin Red Line together as a group. Our friendship will increase exponentially by doing this.

Dat Chemistry of Characters.


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2013)

We should watch TTRL to increase our shared love of humanity


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 9, 2013)

we should watch porn


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2013)

We should watch Stoker.

That piano scene was the best porn I've seen in ages.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> we should watch porn



The hilarity that would ensue in the chat window. Stunna would become awkward as fuck. More so than usual. And start asking questions of if certain things are curiously possible in real life.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 9, 2013)

Stunna would start typing out prayers in chat and asking a lot of questions about what's going on. We would need someone like Ennoea to do play by play analysis for him.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> we should watch porn



I second this idea



Grape said:


> We should watch Stoker.
> 
> That piano scene was the best porn I've seen in ages.



I thirdededded this idea

that shower masturbatory scene

hnnnng so disturbing so fucked up

yet so hot :33


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2013)

All  of stunna's wording would come out poorly and incomprehensible from using his left hand the whole chat


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm right handed.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2013)

hurrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2013)

lol                   .


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2013)

stunna gonna stunna


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm right handed as well. Left is used for the obvious reasons. Right is used for the mouse.

Dat Multi-Tasking.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait whose movie we're gonna watch this week!?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2013)

Sama's turn, so it should be something good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

It's VBD's turn.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok, Spanish porn with big ol' titties. 

I will bring popcorn with lubes.


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> It's VBD's turn.


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Ok, Spanish porn with big ol' titties.
> 
> I will bring popcorn with lubes.




In America, we just call it "butter".


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 12, 2013)

lubes, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2013)

what you planning on choosing VBD

I wont be there so I wanna know


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

/obligatory #LAlife post


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually have work to do that day

fuck you Stunna :|


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

Someone had to say it. Might as well have been me.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2013)

Stunna is self-centered and inconsiderate.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2013)

Quite the opposite. I said it so that no one else would have to incur Para's LA-rage.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

Downfall 12AM GMT UK time on Saturday.


----------



## Jena (Jun 15, 2013)

Did I get the time wrong, or is this supposed to be happening right now?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2013)

nah it's happening right now


----------



## Grape (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks, Enno ^_^


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

i c wut u did thar

Thank you, Ennoea.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad some of you guys enjoyed it, I modeled myself after Hitler so it meant a lot for Ennoea to feature this.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2013)

who's choosing next week

I wont be here of course gonna be trying out some LSD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

Sama's choice next week. We're watching Leolo.


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> who's choosing next week
> 
> I wont be here of course gonna be trying out some LSD





Send me some. Not even joking.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2013)

This film was a pain. It finally got subbed but the subs are top of the screen. But I really can't be bothered with fixing it. So it'll be alittle annoying.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2013)

Eno putting the team on his back

Theater MVP


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)

"Be there or be Stunna"?

eff this club


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2013)

I enjoy doing it so it's no big deal.

Stunna you were referenced especially, take it as a compliment.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)

nah bro

that's the last straw

I'm getting Preet


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol Preet.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2013)

bitch move Stunna


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2013)

Stunna using the n word again. Smh.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a problem.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2013)

I would be offended if he didn't use the n word


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2013)

stunna only watches white comics


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)

lies and vicious slander


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 21, 2013)

CK baby


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the treat, Sama. It was fantastic.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, it sure was interesting.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 22, 2013)

Glad to see the reactions here are more positive that when i showed it to my family.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 28, 2013)

'Ve got film club this week right? Whose turn?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2013)

Rukia. He picked Apocalypto.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2013)

This supplements my choice.


*Spoiler*: _Check it out_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFHey3utk0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2013)

dont think imma make film club tomorrow, got a funeral to go too.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2013)

I picked Carrie again.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2013)

You mean Cassie? 

and lol, VBD killed someone so he wouldn't have to go to Film Club


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2013)

Stunna be more insensitive.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2013)

My condolences, VBD.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh and I was hoping to make time but sorry guys Club is cancelled this week, I doubt I can be home in time. So yeah. Sorry.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2013)

Wait, that reminds me, hadn't Rukia picked before? Is this second round now? But I haven't picked yet. :S


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2013)

Some favouritism shit going on here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2013)

He hasn't picked really lol. Yasha you'll get your turn possibly next.


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2013)

Why is there no film club today? Enno smh


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2013)

Wedding after that going to Manchester with cousins. Doubt I'll be back home at all today.


----------



## olaf (Jun 29, 2013)

so where I can sign up

and what are you watching/discussing today (how exactly does it work? everybody starts watching at the same time, or just discussion starts then?)


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> He hasn't picked really lol. Yasha you'll get your turn possibly next.



Wasn't Rukia the one who picked Carrie? I remember it was back-to-back with Detective's film choice.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2013)

wtf, Rukia picked Cassie before, yeah


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2013)

olaf said:


> so where I can sign up
> 
> and what are you watching/discussing today (how exactly does it work? everybody starts watching at the same time, or just discussion starts then?)


We watch the movie in a livestream with a chat box open. We usually riff on the movie if it sucks while watching it. There usually isn't a lot of post-watch conversation.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2013)

Not really since those dual films didn't count. That was Detective's week. Carrie was a troll choice. It's hardly fair.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2013)

we need more dual film weeks


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Film club is canceled?


----------



## olaf (Jun 29, 2013)

Stunna said:


> We watch the movie in a livestream with a chat box open. We usually riff on the movie if it sucks while watching it. There usually isn't a lot of post-watch conversation.


oh

then I'm out


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2013)

Why is Carrie a troll choice? I enjoyed that film.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2013)

Cassie was that hot trash


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't think it was a troll choice.  I wanted to watch it again since we have a remake coming out soon.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2013)

Why you keep calling Carrie "Cassie"?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2013)

Because that's what the movie is called.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Ignore him Yasha.  Stunna is being a little shit again.  Glad Vault didn't have to see this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 29, 2013)

Vault said:


> Some favouritism shit going on here.



u mad im his favorite?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2013)

wtf why does Rukia have a T Mac sig


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

I've always had this.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I've always had this.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jun 29, 2013)

Calling out Jena                        .


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2013)

Huh? **


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2013)

uh oh 

Jena got called out


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Yasha has her back.  Not because it's the right thing to do.  But because he is desperate.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2013)

Zezima is my dupe.


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2013)

Some people say Rukia is actually my/his dupe, or that I am the dupe of his/mine. 

Hmm.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2013)

Jena is Grape's dupe. Stunna is Martial's.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2013)

No, I'm Chee's.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 30, 2013)

My turn seems to take bloody forever!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2013)

Part of the reason is because film club gets canceled so frequently.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2013)

Tyler get in line. There are alot of people before you.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2013)

Enno, you haven't picked yet right? You and I should do it back-to-back. Let's mentally scar them for good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2013)

Ennoea picked The Vanishing.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 1, 2013)

We should watch The Human Centipede someday


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

Pick it when it's your turn if that's what you want.  And just fyi.  No one here is scared or easily repulsed.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2013)

and no one would show up for that movie


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> We should watch The Human Centipede someday


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 1, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> We should watch The Human Centipede someday



One of my friends somehow ended up watching it with his dad.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea picked The Vanishing.



Oh.

How about teaming up with you then?

Enno, make it happen.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 1, 2013)

Jena said:


> Huh? **



Just wanted to know if you still posted in the theatre section that's all.


----------



## Jena (Jul 2, 2013)

Sadly, yes. I keep coming back to this place. It's like when a restaurant gives you horrible diarrhea but you really like their burgers so you just keep going back even though you know that you're going to be raining mud out of your ass all night.

This metaphor also applies to NF as a whole.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2013)

I can finally pick my favourite white men film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

Film club. Sat 6th July. 12:AM UK gmt time.

Usual time basically.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2013)

Film Club is one right now. Link:
this


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2013)

stop hating on brad pitt eno

he got kids to feed

black kids too


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2013)

Can I invite some non-regulars to next week's session?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2013)

Um you can invite whoever, that goes for everyone.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

We all need to watch the R6 version of Man of Steel that is floating around right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2013)

If you give me the link, i'll upload it no joke.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess I am the only one in the brotherhood who hasn't seen it yet. I feel like a mole.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2013)

If you are having a depressing week or losing faith in relationships, come to see _Happy End_ this weekend. :33


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

shut the fuck up yasha


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2013)

I am typing with my mouth shut.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2013)

Which Happy End movie are we watching? There are like 10 movies with that title.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 11, 2013)

the one with chinese people


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

What show are we watching after the movie? The Boondocks got the most votes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2013)

FIlm Club is on right now. check it out ho bags


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2013)

bwahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

**


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2013)

Film club is on.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2013)

ninja gaiden da bes


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2013)

This is a stupid question but....how do I get to the movie?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 20, 2013)

Livestream link: here


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 22, 2013)

So, I wanna join .


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 23, 2013)

Hop right in.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally managed to get enough spare time to be off.

Can't wait to watch films with my film bros .


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 25, 2013)

Enno you got my pm? Navigating this site via mobile is a pita


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep. I've got the film. Just need to upload it now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2013)

Film club will be on. Yall bitches better be there.

The link is: John Williams Confirmed to Score STAR WARS: EPISODE VII


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2013)

So, did Stunna have any awkward questions during the more mature scenes portrayed in Crash?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

when i read the word "Crash" I got really scared that you guys watched the Paul Haggis film.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

*Film Club (ideally) begins in 10 minutes*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 3, 2013)

About 4 minutes away, and there's only two people here.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

smh record low turnout


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2013)

Whose week is it?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2013)

If Enno meant what I think he meant by the cycle restarting, it should be my turn.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I mean today.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2013)

Can we nominate DemonDragonJ's biopic for our next viewing:


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree with this nomination. DDJ Disaster Preparation Course.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2013)

Just want to say that Enno is beyond awesome for the time and effort he has put into this project from day one. If i end up buying a replacement HDD for an old laptop, i will have to try and play catchup with everything played in my absence. If my name ever comes up watch American Beauty, Into the Wild or some other corny, inspirational, depressing movie about appreciating life.. like Dead Poet's Society.

Oh, Captain, my captain.


----------



## Dei (Aug 10, 2013)

This seems like a pretty sweet idea, count me in on your next viewing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2013)

Ennoea.  Put Crash on after Stunna's film.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2013)

Count me out this week. Busy getting trapped in Phuket.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2013)

Seriously wtf is Xtro? Sounds like an oil/energy company


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2013)

I might have to skip out on the movie early this week. I'll stay for as long as I can, though!

It's at the usual time, right?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

youre so rude


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2013)

Tell him VBD


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2013)

I forgot to tell you guys, my internet kept going out because of a faulty phone wire so the film didn't get uploaded. I'll try doing it by tomorrow and see what happens. But Film Club is cancelled this week. Sorry.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2013)

fuck u eno, ure the worst person ever.


not that i wanted to see this shit movie anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2013)

the irony is that I was actually gonna make it this weekend

not next week though


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2013)

Man, Para could have made my night.


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2013)

Back during the WWII days, they said that sharing a traumatic experience together, forged the bond between men forever.

Rukia and I have just watched an awkward as hell scene together, and commented on it in the chat window of the Film Club web page.

We're comrades for life now.

We've faced hell together, and survived.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it my turn for film club yet?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2013)

it's still Stunna's turn.  And if we're doing it exactly as last time I am next up


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 13, 2013)

lets skip stunnas turn.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2013)

This sums up my thoughts about film club most of the time.

[YOUTUBE]Vt4Dfa4fOEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2013)

yasha and his incredulous nature


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2013)

that's how every language sounds to people who don't speak it


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2013)

Uh no. I can usually tell what language a person is speaking even though I don't understand a single word he says. Each language has its own distinctive sound.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2013)

well English is pretty distinct

I was talking about comprehension and understanding


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 16, 2013)

I kinda agree with Yasha on that one

Having Watched many international movies might be sorta the reason


----------



## Detective (Aug 17, 2013)

They say though, that if two people try to communicate, and I mean actively try despite not being able to understand a single fucking word the other is saying, at least some semblance of communication can be had. You just need to create a set of indicators with physical motions of the hand, or demonstrative signs shown using facial expressions.

Of course, there is one language that can be understood no matter where you are from.


.... the language of love.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2013)

Are we watching Crash again tonight?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Detective (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Aug 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Thanks, Detective.





No problem. Just remember, no crying until the end.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 17, 2013)

Why the fuck is this kid still picking movies in this club. You want people to show up, this is counter productive.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2013)

Film club in 10 minutes


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2013)

I am wondering, if Huey and Stunna somehow meet up in real life, what would happen.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2013)

Huey would be nice to me if we met IRL.


----------



## Detective (Aug 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Huey would be nice to me if we met IRL.



I don't think aggravated assault would be considered as being nice, Stunna.



.... in other news, I really want to watch this groundbreaking hero genre film at this year's TIFF:


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2013)

What happened to all the movies previously uploaded? Is there a storage limit imposed by the site?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 25, 2013)

Well certainly there must be an storage limit.


----------



## Detective (Aug 25, 2013)

Or the other logical conclusion..... Enno fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been pushing for a late night film for a few weeks now.  I like the idea of playing more of an adult feature after we have finished the weekly selection.

Something like this would be good. 

[YOUTUBE]1XlDp3DLHxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Aug 29, 2013)

I was the only one who stayed to watch all of Crash last time.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2013)

Guys, sorry I can't make it this week.

Because I secretly (not anymore) hate you all.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2013)

Film Club in 5 minutes

Watch Do No Harm Season 1 Episode 12


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2013)

I hate you too Yasha except for your Yumi sets 

Look at this fucker Stunna rocking an SnK set


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2013)

You say that as if it's the first time.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2013)

What did I flip flop on?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2013)

Battle Royale.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> What did I flip flop on?



Your stance on flip flopping.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2013)

Film club is on now1!!!!


----------



## Grape (Sep 7, 2013)

Y'all watching American Beauty, right?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2013)

I take it no one else had trouble loading the page?

EDIT: Nevermind, it's working


----------



## Grape (Sep 7, 2013)

Stunna already back from the Fockers?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2013)

Stunna's date finished before film club???

We know that shit didn't go well.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2013)

It wasn't a date.


----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2013)

I have PM'd my selection to Eno.

You will all enjoy it.

Or else.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunna was almost lynched


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2013)

Confident Detective and I will choose good films.


----------



## Grape (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, continuing the  and rukia double feature tradition?


Detective film will be Lethal Weapon 
Rukia will pick Predator


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2013)

Grape said:


> Oh, continuing the  and rukia double feature tradition?
> 
> 
> Detective film will be Lethal Weapon
> Rukia will pick Predator



And we will break our record audience of 41 people who attended the last Film Club we hosted. 

Face it, we have selling power, and credibility. 



Rukia said:


> Confident Detective and I will choose good films.



Of course, Rukia, I would expect nothing less. To make it harder for Eno to deny our double feature night again, I have chosen a film from the mid-90's, so that it's overall size will not be hard to upload. He probably will find a single copy under 700 MB somewhere on the net, with English subs for Yasha.

Eno really doesn't want us to host a double screening, but the heart wants what the heart wants. We cannot let down our people.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2013)

It's okay I found a good copy Detective.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2013)

Detective said:


> And we will break our record audience of 41 people who attended the last Film Club we hosted.
> 
> Face it, we have selling power, and credibility.
> 
> ...


ennoea said he would try.  That will have to be good enough.


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2013)

Credibility


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2013)

Ladies, Jena & Gentlemen,

I want to sincerely apologize to you all because I will not be able to attend tomorrow's screening of my Film Club selection. I have sent a PM to Enno explaining, but basically there is an urgent situation that has arisen that needs my attention to properly resolve, and as a result, I will be out of town tomorrow. 

I'm disappointed as fuck right now, because the film I selected will be enjoyed by all, and especially Yasha, because it's a masterpiece that has English subs attached. If possible, can we reschedule my viewing till next week? I understand if this cannot be done.

If in my absence we choose to push back my selection, I will totally endorse the recommendation of Crash as the replacement film. 

Sincerely,


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2013)

Detective said:


> If in my absence we choose to push back my selection, I will totally endorse the recommendation of Crash as the replacement film.


Not a bad fall-back plan.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Spader man. You just can't.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2013)

We need to get Sex, Lies, and Videotape loaded so we have another Spader film to choose from when things go wrong.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2013)

Maybe I will upload The Secretary


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm fine with watching your selection whenever.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2013)

It's been postponed, I've pmed the emergency film choice.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2013)

Wish I didn't have to work, this is one of the movies I've wanted to see, but for whatever reason just never get around to. Maybe I'll watch it after.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 14, 2013)

> I'm disappointed as fuck right now, because the film I selected will be enjoyed by all, and especially Yasha, because it's a masterpiece that has English subs attached. If possible, can we reschedule my viewing till next week? I understand if this cannot be done.




Leon? 

If it's not, change it to Leon.


I'll probably take a rain check, too.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2013)

im gonna be late for film club so someone else is gonna have to play it


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Argh let's watch Citizen Kane me hearties


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2013)

This isn't a democracy.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2013)

Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2013)

That was a good scene.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2013)

Fuck you Enno. I'm taking this friend over. Citizen Kane is the next movie we watch. Rukia, Stunna, join me.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2013)

Can we watch animated movies too? :33


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Fuck you Enno. I'm taking this friend over. Citizen Kane is the next movie we watch. Rukia, Stunna, join me.





Not on my watch, Suzu. My film is tomorrow, along with Rukia's as a double feature night. Make sure to join up.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2013)

> Fuck you Enno. I'm taking this friend over. Citizen Kane is the next movie we watch. Rukia, Stunna, join me.



Go home you're drunk.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, Suzuki. Go home.

Not even I can take over the Film Club when I'm drunk and I made the fuckin thing


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2013)

Didn't D know that I hate Heat?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2013)

Dis mofucka Detective

I already downloaded Heat 2 weeks ago and watched it

I probably got the better blue ray rip anyway


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2013)

Great selection

I wont be there of course, but it's an excellent film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2013)

Film Club needs you to show up more.  :[


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2013)

I could get Preet to substitute for Para, and no one would know the difference.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2013)

I really wish I could make it tonight. Sounds solid.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2013)

Film club in 5 minutes


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2013)

No more subs unless Yasha commits to showing up.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> No more subs unless Yasha commits to showing up.



Yeah, I specifically told him we were able to procure subs just for him, and he is a no show as a result.

Fuck that noise.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2013)

I've subbed next weeks film too. Yasha


----------



## Parallax (Sep 22, 2013)

fuck Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2013)

I want to surpass your absence record, Para.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2013)

Yasha disappears for longer than the dinosaurs have been extinct, and still does not surpass Para's record of no shows.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2013)

Sadly I will not be able to make it this week. What movie is it?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2013)

Detective said:


> Yasha disappears for longer than the dinosaurs have been extinct, and still does not surpass Para's record of no shows.



Para attended mine. I can brag about it to my great-grandchildren.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2013)

We're watching Stalag 17. I expect a low turnout.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2013)

We should be watching Mad Max 3


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm gonna be home studying and researching all day so I should be able to make it today :33


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I'm gonna be home studying and researching all day so I should be able to make it today :33


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't study Theology yasha


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2013)

Enno, if you pull a no-show again, I swear I will burn a Quran in front of your parents.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tempting, isn't it?


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2013)

> Also Breaking Bad Finale was meh



You ain't rustling my jimmies Enno


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2013)

Theoretically i should be able to make it this week

and whoever picked this week's movie I'm suspecting Z: good choice


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2013)

It's Enno's week.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought Enno was using this film as a means of trolling?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2013)

The film is good stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2013)

FIlm Club will be starting in 10 minutes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2013)

PM ME THE DAMN LINK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm excited for this week's Film Club. It should spark some interesting convo. Hopefully enough people show up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd like to recommend a Halloween Film Club.  But the time would have to move.  Don't want to be at my house when the trick-or-treaters are out.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2013)

Halloween would be cool, a back to back horror night on that friday or saturday.

Anyway Film Club in 15 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2013)

That sounds good.  Horror movies next week.


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2013)

If we do it on Friday, I'll upload the movies.

Work Saturdays


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2013)

We could do it on friday


----------



## Nakor (Oct 20, 2013)

how was film club last time?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2013)

Only Enno, Rukia, Hans, me and Para made it. Para stole the spotlight.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2013)

but I didn't even do anything


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe Vault will turn up for once.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2013)

Vault, Para, Detective, Nakor, Stunna.  I would like to see them this week.  They have been MIA a lot lately.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm probably not gonna be there


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck you para.  Film Club was basically your idea!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2013)

We should watch Se7en and pretend they are with us.

Sloth - Para
Wrath - VBD
Pride - Detective
Lust - Stunna
Greed - Nakor? Vault?
Envy - Huey
Gluttony - Grape


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2013)

yeah I'm ok with Sloth


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm greed.  No doubt about it.  Some of the shit I do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2013)

Para as Sloth 


Yasha hating putting me as Envy


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2013)

Stunna as lust?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe I should put Vault as Envy. That explains why his jimmies is always rustled. 

Rukia, you are. I mean, who would work OT on Sunday?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Stunna as lust?



Why else would he date a girl he doesn't like?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2013)

When I think of lust I think of someone that gets laid all the time.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, a sin is a sin, whether you get it satiated or not.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2013)

I am Wrath, VBD is chuunin level to my rage.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2013)

No. 

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2013)

No one asked you Weeaboo.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2013)

shouldn't you be out stroller shopping or something


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2013)

Blue Valentine

8/10


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2013)

Parallax said:


> shouldn't you be out stroller shopping or something



This son of a....


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> This son of a....



Huey.

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2013)

If you bastards bring about a curse upon me I promise your demise will be by my hands as my vengeance.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2013)

it ain't no curse b

fucking use protection next time or some shit


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2013)

huey receiving sensible sex ed advice by a brown person

this must be Hueys rock bottom


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2013)

No my Rock Bottom would be when I start listening and accepting advice from Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2013)

Aren't both of you same colour?


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 22, 2013)

Grape as Guttony 

Other jimmmies Yasha done rustled

Stunna will definitely be envy for wanting to be white

Nakor is greedy?


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm drinking, so it doesn't really count. It's really easy to rustle these jimmies under such conditions.

See signature for details.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 22, 2013)

Sloth - Para
Wrath - VBD, Huey, Tetra
Pride - Para, Enno, Tetra, Detective
Lust - Warudo, Jena, Vault, Rukia, Yasha
Greed - Rukia, Vault
Gluttony - Grape
Envy - Stunna, Grape


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2013)

Stunna is straight up envy, he envies the black kid in Blind Side who was adopted by bullock. And the one Angelina Jolie adopted.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 22, 2013)

Stunna wants to improve his heritage by not marrying black girls.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2013)

> Hey Ennoea, I need some films to upload, or I'm going to end up showcasing Scary Movie 1 and 2.... Scary Movie 2 may go up no matter what...just for the intro scene...



Just choose a classic horror film of some kind


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2013)

Horror is my least favorite genre.

The only times I have watched it were when I was really high with friends in my teen years. And with my mom/sisters when I was younger.

Though, I'm compelled to watch Rosemary's Baby 

Scary Movie is definitely happening as a second film though..


Maybe we should ask our resident expert, MartialHorror, for a suggestion?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Nakor is greedy?



If I had to choose, that would be the closest to being accurate.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2013)

If there were a job for rustling people's jimmies, I'd be pretty darn good at it. 

There, that just put me in the category of Pride.


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm sorry but I would be Greed, that seriously is my greatest sin besides Pride

I'm just too fucking greedy, I wish I gave more as a child and wasn't such a little shit to my brother.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 23, 2013)

Yasha said:


> If there were a job for rustling people's jimmies, I'd be pretty darn good at it.
> 
> There, that just put me in the category of Pride.



Sloth - Para
Wrath - VBD, Huey, Tetra
Pride - Para, Enno, Tetra, Detective, Yasha
Lust - Warudo, Jena, Vault, Rukia, Yasha, Tyler
Greed - Rukia, Vault, Warudo
Gluttony - Grape
Envy - Stunna, Grape



EDIT : Fixed.


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2013)

Seriously. Someone better tell me a movie to upload or there wont be anything to watch.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2013)

Take Huey off Wrath lol. That baby wrath is embarassing the other two standing alongside him.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2013)

How about the Shining Grape?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2013)

Or maybe the Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2013)

The Conjuring?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2013)

Classic horror


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2013)

Pick It grape, I know you wanna.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 23, 2013)

The Exorcist grape


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2013)

The Last Exorcism


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm interested to see Night of the Living Dead or Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2013)

Fuck no.  Don't want Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2013)

IT  because. Just because


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2013)

IT would be funny.


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2013)

Omen 3 

Let's see some anal sex and pregnancy


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2013)

I was planning on joining :33

but then I saw the suggestions  I'm just gonna rewatch NCFOM and TWBB for class


----------



## Grape (Oct 24, 2013)

Is this tomorrow or day after Halloween? :S


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Fuck no.  Don't want Rosemary's Baby.



Why?

Both I have never seen.


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2013)

So I will be at film club tonight, but I'll be a bit late (to my own selection....how fitting) because I'm going to see Gravity tonight. I'll be there about an hour after the _sleighing_ (get it?? get it???) commences just so you rubes know. You'll have to provide your own witty commentary and christmas-related puns until I arrive.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 26, 2013)

why give me british time you fuckers


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2013)

Because fuck you figure it out


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2013)

I might miss Film Club again tonight to see "12 Years a Slave". :byakuya


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck u stunna


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I might miss Film Club again tonight to see "12 Years a Slave". :byakuya



Just know that you'll be missing out on one of the best films of all time.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2013)

I was gonna show up!

but now I have a friend coming by so I might only drop by for 10 minutes?  Maybe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 26, 2013)

I bet Stunna dad had to force him to see a movie about his heritage.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I was gonna show up!
> 
> but now I have a friend coming by so I might only drop by for 10 minutes?  Maybe.


Ain't that convenient smh


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2013)

Film Club is on, be there or I pee on you


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2013)

I may be able to make the first movie. 

If we're still deciding what to watch, how about sleepaway camp?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2013)

This is Halloween weekend.

Next weekend we should watch X-Men First Class since everyone is so excited about X-Men right now.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2013)

It's a slasher flick.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2013)

go with TCM

you know you wanna


----------



## Grape (Nov 1, 2013)

wtf is tcm?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2013)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2013)

When will it be my turn?


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2013)

I feel like it will never be my turn 

Enno and dat fascism


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2013)

Ginger Snaps is better than Scary Movie.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2013)

Ginger Snaps isn't a comedy though

That shit was a realistic drama on puberty and hard life lessons


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 3, 2013)

dat Katherine Isabelle


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2013)

When is my turn, Enno? :S


----------



## Cord (Nov 29, 2013)

I've always wanted to join here. Is this still running? If so, where do I sign up?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2013)

The club has been abit of a mess so I'll just say the schedule will be like this:

VBD

Sama

Ruk 

Yasha

However this weeks film has been chosen


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> I've always wanted to join here. Is this still running? If so, where do I sign up?


No sign ups. You just show up.


----------



## Cord (Nov 29, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The club has been abit of a mess so I'll just say the schedule will be like this:
> 
> VBD
> 
> ...



I see, and the assigned members are free to choose any type of movie that the club will be watching, yes? :3



Stunna said:


> No sign ups. You just show up.



Alright, thank you. : )


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2013)

i pick vampire's kiss.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2013)

Please tell me a good movie planned 2moro

I want to get out of my engagement somehow


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 29, 2013)

Good movie


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2013)

Is Enno even gonna play my choices? 

It's been a clusterfuck lately


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2013)

The Mist was a big success.  Don't know who chose it for film club, but they deserve a lot of props.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2013)

Look at that self praise


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2013)

did Warudo even get one or was he just skipped over


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2013)

Parallax said:


> did Warudo even get one or was he just skipped over



Enno enforcing his rights as Film Club dictator. He chooses whose film choice lives or dies.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2013)

Warudo will get his chance but probably after Yasha. Sorry Warudo


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm looking forward to Sama's choice.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2013)

Poor Warudo, probably got hyped at being able to select a film, then had to face the truth.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2013)

His choices just didn't happen to upload, that's all. The tyranny is all in your heads


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2013)

Not a lot of enthusiasm when Warudo's choice was announced.  He has only himself to blame.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 30, 2013)

In the cinema watching Hunger Games.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2013)

Then get off the phone, you dingus.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 30, 2013)

Hasn't gone thru all the ads yet, dingus.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 30, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The club has been abit of a mess so I'll just say the schedule will be like this:
> 
> VBD
> 
> ...



Am i not supposed to follow up on Yasha doe


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 30, 2013)

Enno late as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2013)

How is film club going?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2013)

Probably fell asleep with his hand in his pants.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

I must be after Yasha 

I must get that GOAT christmas screening


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2013)

Warudo get your ass on to film club


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Probably fell asleep with his hand in his pants.



Probably underneath a high school girl's toilet


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 30, 2013)

Yasha that's cruel as fuck


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry guys, won't make it tomorrow. Will be living in a jungle for the next few days. (Don't ask why)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope Yasha's alright out there in the jungle.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm watching VGX

It's kinda boring atm


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2013)

film club in 5


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2013)

Checkmate, you bastards.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2013)

Are we doing anything special for the next 3 Film Clubs? Most of us are now on holiday/vacation, so it would be nice to see a special viewing or two.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2013)

Guess its my turn :ignoramus I was deferred quite a bit. 

Christmas screening is mine!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2013)

You're not picking a Christmas movie, are you?


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm not lol 

 this is too perfect


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> I'm not lol
> 
> this is too perfect



I see you have been planning this for a while....


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2013)

Roulettes and gambits my friend.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2013)

oh shit Vaulto is choosing o:


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 20, 2013)

When I choose

Everyone will be

singing to my beat

pebbles in my river flow

:ignoramus


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2013)

Hopefully Para shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

Yasha chose 'The Bow' again?

Screw that noise.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2013)

It's never been chosen before.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

lol really? 

Well, the chat room might be funny at least


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm out of this one.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2013)

It's a good print, you fuckers better show up


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll show up for the ending


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2013)

Wait what, Stunna had already seen The Bow? It's supposed to be an education for him.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

I remember you guys were arguing over pedophilia and I watched it out of curiosity.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm out.

But I continue to participate in film club.  Gave Ennoea a Christmas recommendation already.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 21, 2013)

Gonna be missing this

Might play with me copter


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuck you all.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

How was film club?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2013)

It was cancelled. I felt betrayed, Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

Enno dropped the ball again, eh? Hm.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

Next week is a Christmas selection and afterwards we try Yasha's turn again.  Sound good?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2013)

Nobody was there.

What we have for Christmas? Merry Christmas, guys.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2013)

I showed up.

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

Dunno.  Probably Love Actually or something like that.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2013)

I just downloaded Love Actually after seeing martryn call it best romcom ever. Haha.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 21, 2013)

Just watched Angel Sing which came out this year.

Still dunno why...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

Love Actually is great.  Though some of the stories are definitely better than others.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 21, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Love Actually is great.  Though some of the stories are definitely better than others.



I like t but I'd thought it won't be your thing.

I want to to be the lucky English bastard who meets Elisha Cuthbert and her friends.

Or the really friendly one who kissed the black guy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2013)

It wasn't cancelled, I was tied up elsewhere. Sorry guys. if I'm not there you guys can just play the film


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2013)

No problem, man. We just didn't have enough quorum. 

Merry Xmas. What are you getting besides Three Colour trilogy?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2013)

okay next week after christmas film I'll play Bow.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2013)

Good thing I missed it this week.......again


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2013)

Ennoea.  Looking forward to Kiss Kiss Bang Bang.  Great Christmas film dude.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2013)

I still haven't decided what to play for Christmas. I don't want to play Die Hard or Home Alone because we've all seen em.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2013)

Prime Michelle Monaghan in a Christmas suit.  I think the choice is pretty clear.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2013)

Where is everyone? Just me and Rukia showed up, like the civilized gentlemen we are.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 28, 2013)

Forgot the link


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2013)

smh just Google "Bradpittsucks"

canon combo


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

Enno, I'll play the movie if you need me to. I just need the account information resent to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2014)

Stunna.  When do you get to pick another movie dude?  Seems like you are being ignored.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

Beats me. Sucks that I wasn't actually able to attend my last pick. But I'm picking Labyrinth next.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2014)

I thought Pan's Labyrinth would have been better

Oh well


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

Have you ever seen Labyrinth? We might watch Dark Crystal instead.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 4, 2014)

I want to sign up for film club but my internet sucks.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2014)

Not all the way through

Its cool too late to change now lol


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

lol no it's not


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2014)

You haven't got the login detail yet?

Go with general consensus for now

Dont worry

next time I'll bring up one


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 4, 2014)

What are you guys watching tonight?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

No, he hasn't sent me login details.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

Scratch that. I found the log in information. What film are we supposed to be watching? "The Bow"?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

Film Club in 15 minutes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, I think Vault's choice is next. PM me Enno with your choice, Remus.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2014)

Who gave Uncle Ruckus the power?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2014)

Nah, nobody showed up. Next round is still mine.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 5, 2014)

Slept through this.

What happened?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2014)

Yasha watched The Bow alone.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2014)

There was no popcorn to steal.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry about film club, guys. I really wanted to stay.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2014)

having film club during NFL Wildcard Saturday


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2014)

Nope.  The film played.  Yasha is done.  Find out who is next Ennoea.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2014)

this stupid raptor is trying to steal someone's spot I bet


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2014)

Apocalypto next week. Be there, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2014)

We have had poor showings before and those poor showings counted.

Let's be honest.  Film club isn't an athletic club.  Most of these guys aren't interested in sports.  The real reason the turnout was so bad is because no one was interested in watching the Bow.  That's not going to change next week.

*Edit:*  Not your turn Yasha.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2014)

Film Club has started.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2014)

has it stunna?

has it?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 11, 2014)

What film did you guys watch?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 11, 2014)

How do you register for this?
I'm a film enthusiast and I'd love to be apart of this.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2014)

Get paypal information from Ennoea.  $25.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2014)

Piratebay link so Detective can quit monopolizing the rep.

show up here, every Saturday, 7 PM EST


----------



## Cord (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm sorry, I missed another session. 

It's 4pm PST for me, so I tend to forget it due to some other RL stuff, even with the early PM notice.

I won't miss the next one!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

Who gets to choose the film for next week?


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Who gets to choose the film for next week?



We're in for a potential triple feature of highly suspect films.

Vault

Warudo

Huey


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

I thought we decided to skip over World?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2014)

fuck you guys I trust Vaulto


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah.  Vault has decent taste.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2014)

To be fair to Yasha, the only one who watched his movie in two weeks was Sama


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2014)

Blame him for choosing a film no one wanted to see.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2014)

True. I hope this incident doesn't set a precedent for those of us who have consequent poor turnouts.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 14, 2014)

I think ive posted here before.... 

How do i join! I love films and tv shows and thinking about film and tv shows lol 

I sort of regularly post in the section & its subsections, i fluctuate between what's currently airing and what not. 

Cool thanks! I'm excited!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 14, 2014)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> I think ive posted here before....
> 
> How do i join! I love films and tv shows and thinking about film and tv shows lol
> 
> ...





Stunna said:


> livestreams
> 
> show up here, every Saturday, 7 PM EST




here you go


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2014)

yo

get yo tails to Film Club


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 18, 2014)

SAG>Film Club.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 18, 2014)

I prefer the Film Actors Guild.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 19, 2014)

ohcrap i forgot about this thing lol

what film did you guys watch?


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2014)

A. Waltz said:


> ohcrap i forgot about this thing lol
> 
> what film did you guys watch?



Samurai 7 Vs. Yojimbo

5/5.

Excellent choice by Vaulto.


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I prefer the Film Actors Guild.



Rica confirmed for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) member.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2014)

Detective trolling.


----------



## Detective (Jan 19, 2014)

Vault said:


> Detective trolling.



Stunna cried like a bitch at the courage of the samurai defending the white rice of the village people.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2014)

I got teary eyed, that film rustles me so much.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 19, 2014)

A. Waltz said:


> ohcrap i forgot about this thing lol
> 
> what film did you guys watch?



We watched Ugetsu.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2014)

I think this thread should have a lesson in tolerance and racial sensitivity.

So I propose that every Film Club in the month of February, an extra good Black film (i.e. no Tyler Perry) should be played behind the feature presentation.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2014)

Enno's Film Club PM is cussing-free. I can't get used to it.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I think this thread should have a lesson in tolerance and racial sensitivity.
> 
> So I propose that every Film Club in the month of February, an extra good Black film (i.e. no Tyler Perry) should be played behind the feature presentation.



Malcom X please.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I think this thread should have a lesson in tolerance and racial sensitivity.
> 
> So I propose that every Film Club in the month of February, an extra good Black film (i.e. no Tyler Perry) should be played behind the feature presentation.



Surely you don't agree with black history month Stunna. Because that idea kinda shows you do.  why should our history be relegated to one fucking month a year. Isn't black history part of world history? And isn't black history, American history as well? 

I'm sorry man I don't agree with you, shit like that further drives a wedge between people rather than bringing them together. Because it makes us seem as if black people are a separate species altogether. 

/Rant over


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree with Vault. Black people have no reason to play victims anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2014)

or, or, or...

it's a fun, topical idea for Film Club.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> or, or, or...
> 
> it's a fun, topical idea for Film Club.




Wait hold on.

Don't back down now.

Do you agree or disagree with Vault's points?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2014)

There is no backing down. :/

Vault's post is completely valid. I still want the black movies.

I hate Columbus Day and I think it'd be fun to watch a Columbus movie in Film Club too (assuming Columbus Day was on Saturday).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> There is no backing down. :/
> 
> Vault's post is completely valid. I still want the black movies.
> 
> I hate Columbus Day and I think it'd be fun to watch a Columbus movie in Film Club too (assuming Columbus Day was on Saturday).



I don't have a problem if you agree or not, but you must be aware it looks like flaking/backing out if someone makes an honest point about this and you either ignore it or don't address it and change ideas because it might offend someone.

If you want to make a suggestion, back it up Stunna.

Don't worry about people agreeing with you or not.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunna there are countless people in the club from countless countries. Most of us care not for Columbus and he's irrelevant to us. please try to be understanding of other cultures and not enforce your own history on us.

Also I agree with vault completely, my bro


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Vault said:


> Surely you don't agree with black history month Stunna. Because that idea kinda shows you do.  why should our history be relegated to one fucking month a year. Isn't black history part of world history? And isn't black history, American history as well?
> 
> I'm sorry man I don't agree with you, shit like that further drives a wedge between people rather than bringing them together. Because it makes us seem as if black people are a separate species altogether.
> 
> /Rant over



I'm surprised you would say something like this Vault. 

Black History month is there to remind people about the important role blacks played in history. Reminds the black youths of today about  heroes that they will never hear about if it were not for that one special month. It is important in this euro centric world we live in. We hear how important white people are the other 11 months anyway. 



How is giving one month to a group of people that were treated inhumanely and second class, offensive? 

A race of people that need to celebrate themselves and their accomplishments because God knows they need to. They need to know that they have a history.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm sorry, 2014-Enno.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes being thrown a fucking bone to make us feel important right? Can't you see its just wrong. For the majority of the people will think exactly like you smh, you are starting to feel special because you have been given a month to celebrate your achievements and by god you need it after the shit that happened is what you are thinking right?  

Why do you need the month what about the other 11 months? Can't history just be celebrated and recognised  without it being divided by colour? You clearly don't understand what I'm saying, black history month shouldn't exist because what they are trying to basically tell you is that black history isn't really regarded as American history or world history that's why it's own thing. Anyone can see that  

But you are the one of the people who feel so proud that blacks are being taken seriously as a people when really that shows the exact opposite.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2014)

Vault's got a point. 







I throw my vote in for Boyz n' the Hood.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Vault said:


> Yes being thrown a fucking bone to make us feel important right? Can't you see its just wrong. For the majority of the people will think exactly like you smh, you are starting to feel special because you have been given a month to celebrate your achievements and by god you need it after the shit that happened is what you are thinking right?
> 
> Why do you need the month what about the other 11 months? Can't history just be celebrated and recognised  without it being divided by colour? You clearly don't understand what I'm saying, black history month shouldn't exist because what they are trying to basically tell you is that black history isn't really regarded as American history or world history that's why it's own thing. Anyone can see that
> 
> But you are the one of the people who feel so proud that blacks are being taken seriously as a people when really that shows the exact opposite.



Are we hearing about black history when they speak about american history? No we don't. I only recently heard about the Buffalo Soldiers or the Tuskegee Airmen. Black soldiers that played an important  part in American war.

Until they integrate blacks into their history I'll take the month. It's better than nothing.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Are we hearing about black history when they speak about american history? No we don't. I only recently heard about the Buffalo Soldiers or the Tuskegee Airmen. Black soldiers that played an important  part in American war.
> 
> Until they integrate blacks into their history I'll take the month. It's better than nothing.



Thank you for exactly proving my point.  black history isn't regarded as world history at all. And you are going to settle for that? How does that make you proud knowing the history you are celebrating has no place in "real" history. Instead you just settle?  I rather have no history than being spat in my face like that. And you think you accepting black history month is going to make it be integrated quicker? Nah brah it's going to stay that way because guys like you give it meaning


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2014)

You're Next seems like a good choice for film club.  Will try to be there.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

Vault going hard in the paint

but at least you blacks have a month, we Mexicans only have Cesar Chavez day so fuck you 

also I wont be making it today cause I'm getting baked and watching There Will Be Blood for Warudo


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't care about that Vault. I don't really care if it's regarded as part of the white man's history. 

Black history is important to blacks, Tthat's why I like it. I want blacks to learn more about themselves as a people.  Eventually they can go deeper into their history by reading books and such.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Vault going hard in the paint
> 
> but at least you blacks have a month, we Mexicans only have Cesar Chavez day so fuck you
> 
> also I wont be making it today cause I'm getting baked and watching There Will Be Blood for Warudo



You need to learn more about your history Para. Read dem books by Mexican authors. 

Para running scared, again.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

I actually do know quite a bit about my history 

believe it or not I have a lot of love for Mexico even though I'm an American native and was raised in the ideology and standards of California


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I don't care about that Vault. I don't really care if it's regarded as part of the white man's history.
> 
> Black history is important to blacks, Tthat's why I like it. I want blacks to learn more about themselves as a people.  Eventually they can go deeper into their history by reading books and such.



There you go again, this isnt about white vs black its about human beings. Basically all i want to stop is this segregation of white man history and black man history. Racism will never subside with your accepting of black history :/ You just don't get were im coming from. 

At the end of the day do what you will but dont be hurt when a white dude is racist because by you accepting black history month its a form of racism as well, all history is important at the end of the day.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

lol at learning your history being offensive

Do you know what racism is? Do I consider myself to be superior to whites? I don't think whites are subhuman either, so how can you cal me racist?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

nobody but you said offensive doe


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm not inherently against Black History month but Vault does bring up some points

I guess the problem is here in America we legitimately dismiss the importance of African American history and relegates it to Slavery and the Civil Rights movement.

In a sad way it's almost essential given the way the American Academic institution has tended to focus on Western and European history.  We discussed whether African American literature should be labeled as such so it's a question that permeates every facet of black culture


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Dude have you actually watched the History Channel? Where are the blacks Vault? 

Why don't you call them out vault? Because all I see is White History on that channel.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

History Channel doesn't even cover white people they're too busy talking about Aliens


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

and white pawn stars. 

Vault disagrees with black history month because it offends whites.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

but he's not

I think it's ok that you disagree

but don't distort his argument cause that is not what he is saying


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Like i said BHM was most likely made to calm black people down and make them feel special just to shut us up and it worked. Then people proceeded to completely divide american history with black history. That is due to you guys settling with your Black History Month rather than voicing your concerns and saying fuck that, why should we be relegated to the doldrums when our history is American history/World History! But again, you chose to settle.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Vault said:


> Black History month stands to divide people not to bring them together



In what way Vault?  What divides people is racism. 

Representation for blacks should not divide. Unless the other side in offended in someway.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> and white pawn stars.
> 
> Vault disagrees with black history month because it offends whites.



Pseudo im geniunely offended. Wtf man, did you even attempt to read what i was getting it?


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Because i want people to be treated equally i must be a pawn who worships white people


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

So because of BHM  whites are treated unfairly?  Poor white people

Have you watched The History channel Vault? Have you watched television in general? 

Who do you see bombarding our senses 24/7. White People.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

but that's not what Vault is even saying

nobody said offended except for you

smh Pseudo


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Man, dat reading comprehension


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2014)

Pseudo's favorite channel is BET.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

that's offensive Stunna


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Vault said:


> At the end of the day do what you will but dont be hurt when a white dude is racist because by you accepting black history month its a form of racism as well, all history is important at the end of the day.



Vault comparing me to a racist white man who would  want do nothing better than  string me up with some rope.

Segregation was created to separate whites from blacks because the former saw us as animals who did not deserve to be in their presence


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

are you discussing African or American segregation?

Because there's more to American segregation than just seeing the Black race as inferior


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2014)

Vault lay off ours and get yo own black history monf to complain about you tea and crumpet eating fuck 

para watch Apocalypto if you want the abridged version of your history


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

Warudo respond to my VM you fuck


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

the NBA thread and this section are amazingly active this morning :33

good morning to you all :33


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2014)

Excellent choice for film club this week, warudo!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree with Vault, and you are all taking what he said out of context.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

There goes my credibility


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2014)

Shut up Rica.

What are we watching for Film Club,again? TWBB?:33


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

we're watching You're Next

it was in the PM


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 25, 2014)

Parallax said:


> we're watching You're Next
> 
> it was in the PM



...Why?
______


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2014)

because it's the 2nd option that Warudo had incase TWBB would not upload


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2014)

Jena said:


> Excellent choice for film club this week, warudo!



Agreed. I've been wanting to see this and can actually show up this week.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol sorry guys, Livestream f-ed up, You're Next is stuck in converting hell. Gonna have to be emergency choice One Flew over the Cukoo's Nest.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

You wait this long  

BroEnno if its too much feel free to ask for help dawg


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2014)

Nah I uploaded it in the the morning. It was done by 12 PM, it's been converting for 12 hours now.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2014)

Thats annoying  Maybe its fully converted but your computer just froze?


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2014)

the tyranny continues


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2014)

Why don't you guys use an alternative for Livestream


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2014)

What have you got in mind, Masterrace?


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2014)

Veetle is really good


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2014)

Another Film Club success

You're Next was good stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

No film club, sorry guys. Blame livestream for being a piece of shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2014)

On the day of the draft we don't get film club!?! Do you know what type of ratings you would have got tonight? FOOL.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2014)

Use this opportunity Enno to find an alternative or back-up streaming service.

So we avoid this error in future.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> No film club, sorry guys. Blame livestream for being a piece of shit.



Use the alternative I recommended


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2014)

Usually I have a back up but this was done, it uploaded and everything. It's just annoying basically. I'll try to upload everything for next week.


----------



## Brad Pitt (Feb 14, 2014)

You'll be hearing from my lawyers about copyright infringement from the greatest action movies of mankind.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2014)

Go learn how to emote properly.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

fuck I missed film club

did u guys still play sword of the stranger?

the finale gets me every time 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzk3fNeFG-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 23, 2014)

fuck you warudo it was my turn 

It was an amazing finale and resolution 

one of the best swordfights ever put on anime


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 23, 2014)

This fuckin' track

[YOUTUBE]tTIwbusbN1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

The best animated sword choreography of all time


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2014)

It sucks that I missed it, I really like the film.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

let's play it again next week 

after we watch angel egg 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgO9AzAFAX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 23, 2014)

That chinese baddie was one relentless bastard

with those messed up techniques and dat ferocity

that nanashi's past scene somehow hit me more in the feels despite the ending's ambiguous greatness

maybe because of the music


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

music was a nice blend with the splendid animation and the magnificent fight choreo


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

or we could watch this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o6sZ8K3Vy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRkiyGGJQ7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 23, 2014)

Am i ready for 5cm per second

i should check out the angle's egg sometime it's my priority viewing now

Warudo have you seen this

[YOUTUBE]6FfXWg7_AGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

we should definitely watch these

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8UrmFui8Qs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysMdLd3lOxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VWl_sC2Ynro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN_XcMuvOz0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ldg-i7bes[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q6mcx2qF4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NNYIb9Ui2T0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uOc-HlJHgfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Feb 23, 2014)

If I wasn't obsessed with FF14 I would've been there last night. I love Sword of the Stranger. Good choice Tyler


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2014)

The World said:


> or we could watch this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o6sZ8K3Vy0[/YOUTUBE]



This film man, this film


----------



## escamoh (Feb 23, 2014)

I want to apply for the film club


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

are u cool?

u down like a clown?

charlie brown?


----------



## escamoh (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm p cool, is there an application process or examination to test my extensive knowledge of film?


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

yes we need to know how long you can satisfy ur woman and how big your dick is

do you even lift?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2014)

lol Head of Admissions Warudo


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys what the hell  

Simply turn up on Saturdays 12 midnight or 1am GMT. I don't know what's that equivalent too there.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 23, 2014)

The World said:


> yes we need to know how long you can satisfy ur woman and how big your dick is
> 
> do you even lift?



if it's REALLY necessary then fine

typically I only last for 15 min, i have a 5.5 inch penis. I don't lift

Am i in?


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2014)

alright u is totes cool

congratz ur in!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2014)

Film Club will be on in 15 here:

The rest of the promo pics


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2014)

Stunna, for the record, I attended your film showing.


But you didn't.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2014)

I said I wouldn't be there. Friend from college is back in town. Trust me, I'm disappointed. That's twice in a row I've missed my own film.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2014)

Even i showed up smh


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2014)

My disappointment is palpable.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm gonna put on an encore showing sometime this week, if only for myself. I like Labyrinth; I was looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## Detective (Mar 1, 2014)

Eno, Sama and I carried the load during this most recent Film Club. Then the true Bro reinforcements of Yasha, Warudo, Para appeared halfway, and even Jena showed up at the end.

I think our collective decision to ban Stunna from Film Club was clearly justified.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 2, 2014)

I showed up when it was supposed to start but only Eno was there. I left.


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2014)

Nakor said:


> I showed up when it was supposed to start but only Eno was there. I left.



Damn it, Nakor. The golden rule is that Film Club never starts exactly at 7 pm EST / 12 GMT, because Enno always starts the movie at exactly 22 minutes after the start of the hour. Sometimes due to previews, sometimes due to watching us start a convo in the chat window, and sometimes due to late as fuck arrivals.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, that's your bad, Nakor.


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, that's your bad, Nakor.



Says the treacherous deserter. 

:thisshit


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2014)

I refuse to be called a deserter. I was present at both screenings of The Bow when the only other people there were Sama and Yasha himself. I've proven my dedication to Film Club.


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I refuse to be called a deserter. I was present at both screenings of The Bow when the only other people there were Sama and Yasha himself. I've proven my dedication to Film Club.



First of all, Sama is always at Film Club. He's basically like a staple, or a piece of furniture, in some ways. Secondly Yasha sent out a separate PM to all of us explaining he wanted to see which rube would be foolish enough to show up for the gag joke of watching The Bow for two consecutive weeks.

You've proven your rube qualifications, Mr. Deserter.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2014)

I would have attended. If it didn't start at 1:30 in the morning. While i was fast asleep on my couch.


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> I would have attended. If it didn't start at 1:30 in the morning. While i was fast asleep on my couch.



It's okay Herr Slice. You have proven your dedicated loyalty to Film Club in many other ways. Your reason for not attending is completely understandable. Unlike other treacherous former members who shall not be spoken of.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2014)

If I hadn't shown up, no one was going to play the movie. What I did, I did for friendship!


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> :tldr :tldr :tldr :tldr :tldr :tldr :tldr



I did not read these treacherous excuses.

Too Long: Too Treacherous To Read


----------



## Nakor (Mar 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, that's your bad, Nakor.



You didn't show up either. 

I actually showed up at 7:15. If there was at least one other person I would have stayed.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2014)

I said I wouldn't be there, and had reason. You showed up and bailed

smh


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2014)

Film club time. 

We're watching Spring Breakers.

You can watch here:
Link removed


----------



## Raisin (Jun 5, 2014)

Film Club next week, being brought to you by Enno.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2014)

oh shit, is this true


----------



## Raisin (Jun 5, 2014)

It's happening.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2014)

Why isn't Enno telling us this?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 5, 2014)

I was wondering the same.


----------



## Raisin (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, instead of asking questions, why don't you show a little support?

wtf.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2014)

I try not to support false causes. That being said, I'm all for the return of Film Club.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd be all for it too. I have shit else to do during summer.


----------



## Raisin (Jun 20, 2014)

That was one of the best Film Clubs ever.

Thanks, Enno.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2014)

...**


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2014)

Somebody take over the helm? Grape? Stunna?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sad Spring Breakers was the Film Club finale


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2014)

Film Club shall return after the World Cup... hopefully.

Enno did mention that it was off the books for about 3 months, and this was back in April or so.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I'm sad Spring Breakers was the Film Club finale



Stunna's Metal Gear Solid stealth exit from the chat window, as soon as the nudity and sex scene began, was epic though.

It's like he literally had a " !!!! " moment, and peaced out.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2014)

Enno has discovered the fun of job. He's never coming back.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2014)

Detective. 

I'd take over if I knew the ropes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2014)

Nah Film Club will be rebranded and relaunching in July. I'm hoping the mods to help in a wider launch and get the word out there. Just wait a few weeks guys.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2014)

**


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2014)

If I were a Korean girl, I would marry Enno. That guy is awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2014)

I can get more people to join, I'll drag some of the people from the Skype chat I'm part of


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 21, 2014)

How do I apply to join and suggest a film?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah, I would also like an application.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 21, 2014)

Me too ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2014)

no

get lost.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2014)

Para flexing his Mexican Elitist muscles.

Mexican...

Elite...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2014)

The richest man in the world is Mexican

if that isn't elite nothing is


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2014)

Also, Based Bill Gates is back on top as the richest man in the world. And still giving away his fortune to charities. 

Slim's reign was from 2010-2013.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2014)

Para, you speak any Spanish?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2014)

yeah I do.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yeah I do.



Are you fluent? Or just casual?

Do you speak to your mom in Spanish only, with an endearing tone, to make her heart flutter? :33


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2014)

How to say Fuck you Stunna in Spanish?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2014)

somewhere in between Detective

My mom is a fluent English speaker (even though she didn't learn till she was 12) so I speak to her in English

I ain't gonna tell you that, Yasha.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How to say Fuck you Stunna in Spanish?



I believe the common phrase is vete a la mierda, but I might be wrong though.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2014)

Que te jodan, Juan


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> The richest man in the world is Mexican
> 
> if that isn't elite nothing is



bragging about Slim, smh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How to say Fuck you Stunna in Spanish?



Chinga tu mierdita.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> bragging about Slim, smh.



When someone like Sama takes the time to decloak himself, and make a post about him SMH'ing at you, then you know that you truly fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2014)

Para has mentioned his Mexican heritage quite a bit ever since Mexico managed to tie Brasil.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Para has mentioned his Mexican heritage quite a bit ever since Mexico managed to tie Brasil.



I think he's the equivalent of a seasonal Mexican citizen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> I believe the common phrase is vete a la mierda, but I might be wrong though.



That can be either fuck off or drop dead. Depends on the context


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2014)

It amazes me that some languages have like 5 or 6 different meanings for the exact same phrase.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2014)

Detective said:


> It amazes me that some languages have like 5 or 6 different meanings for the exact same phrase.



Swear words are often slang words so there is rarely a literal translation.
Fuck off might be one thing in Mexico, another thing in Cuba and different thing in Chile.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2014)

Another interesting fact in Spanish and Portuguese if you say some phrases casually verses angrily it changes the whole meaning of the phrase.

For example if you would say that same phrase in excitement it would be translated as "fuuuuuckk!"


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2014)

Huey confirmed for complimenting and insulting his wife, simultaneously, on a daily basis.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Another interesting fact in Spanish and Portuguese if you say some phrases casually verses angrily it changes the whole meaning of the phrase.
> 
> For example if you would say that same phrase in excitement it would be translated as "fuuuuuckk!"



Chinese is the same way, if you don't emphasize certain parts of the word, you may say something completely different.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 22, 2014)

Have I missed 'good' movies?


----------



## Hollow (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello! 
I'm a big cinema lover and am so happy to see a film club in this forum! 
Is it open for new registrations? What kind of movies do you focus on? :33


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 28, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> That can be either fuck off or drop dead. Depends on the context



Wut?? hahahaha

I'm not sure about the second meaning 'cause I don't know Spanish, but as it resembles Portuguese a lot, I think you might be wrong.


Anyway, what can I do to join this club?


----------



## Kingston (Sep 17, 2014)

First lesson of film club

Do NOT talk about film club


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2014)

Okay Film Club will be back soon. Just tell me if you guys want any changes. I'll be sending a large pm asking if you still want to be part of it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2014)

ay, we in here


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 21, 2014)

I would like to participate at least once.

If one of you can find something decent to watch -- which I'm not entirely convinced of, atm.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Okay Film Club will be back soon. Just tell me if you guys want any changes. I'll be sending a large pm asking if you still want to be part of it.



I'm in


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 11, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Okay Film Club will be back soon. Just tell me if you guys want any changes. I'll be sending a large pm asking if you still want to be part of it.



......


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2014)

fuck you, eno


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 17, 2014)

Seriously Eno, fuck you dude.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

Stunna gonna have to put the team on his back and carry us


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

We all knew this day would come.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2014)

holy shit, Eno fucking up brought back Vault


----------



## Vault (Oct 17, 2014)

To be fair i have the password and shit maybe i can revive this bitch 

Sorry Stunna you're still too young to wield such tremendous power. Dont want you corrupted


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2014)

Okay so what film would you guys like to start the Film Club back with? PM me some ideas. I was thinking Godzilla but it's a bit dark and idk if Livestream will be able to handle the poor lighting.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

Would we just go back to the previous cycle starting with whoever's film suggestion you go with?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2014)

First showing we can have a group choice. After that I'll see who's still in and then randomize it and people can then pm me their choices.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2014)

Fuck the previous cycle

Reboot up in this bitch


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 27, 2014)

no flop movies like Godzilla please unless your talking about the iconic and flawfree 1998 version of course


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2014)

November 1st?  Let's watch Halloween.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd rather not have Film Club on Saturday nights. Weekdays would be better for me.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2014)

Friday would be better


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Friday would be better



I'm with this guy.

Pls no pleb movies either. This means no recommendations from VBD, Stunna or Ennoea.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

Eno don't let Niko in


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2014)

depending on the time i can do anyday really

except Sunday fuck all y'all that's NFL day

also I was normally gonna say let anyone in, but I don't want to include people that have attitude's like Jerusalem


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah I think Firday is a better choice as well, but ultimately it's up to Eno or anyone else who ends up organising.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm fine with Friday.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 27, 2014)

Friday is our day


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm okay with Friday, Saturday is a busy day and I can't say I'll be there every week, and can't do weekdays because of work.

Okay Friday it is. Now we need to decide on a film. Friday is Halloween so we could watch a Horror film.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 28, 2014)

^ Hostel Part 2 or The Hills Have Eyes (classic version)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2014)

yeah don't let speedy choose


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2014)

there's something I think that's also worth discussing in how we make film club happen and it was touched upon earlier and should be at least talked about

Livestream can be pretty annoying with it's self imposed size limit and the fact that if eno is dead the week is p much gone

I've done a few album listening events with several members on here and we would independently acquire the album and we would all start the album in unison and then chat about it on Skype.

I think this approach could also in theory work, if enough people are on board.  It would also means that Film Club would be able to press on if in fact Eno abandons us, again 

Obviously we wouldn't do it for this week, but still I think it's a method that long term may work out for the best.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2014)

This mutiny won't be accepted bro


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2014)

Seriously film choices. PM me a horror film by today guys and then we can choose and I can have it uploaded asap.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not trying to start a mutiny 

you should show the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre

that's my vote


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2014)

I think Skype is also worth looking into in the long run

I second Chainsaw


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2014)

Listening to music and talking in skype is easy, as music isn't blocking your screen.

Watching a movie via VLC or something, you'll have to switch windows between that and Skype if you want to say something - no? Not sure if that would be as social.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Listening to music and talking in skype is easy, as music isn't blocking your screen.
> 
> Watching a movie via VLC or something, you'll have to switch windows between that and Skype if you want to say something - no? Not sure if that would be as social.



yeah this is a legit concern and something I've thought about

then again if you have the film in physical copy or can stream it through your tv it would work better

I mean it's not the perfect method but it's worth at least discussing and voting


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't even have a TV, and following what happens on two screens at the same time seems annoying, so i'm particularity fond to the idea.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2014)

VLC allows you to keep the video window up while you're still doing other stuff, like typing in a Skype chat. I realize most people aren't down with having their screen minimized like that, but it's an option nonetheless.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 28, 2014)

I use linux so i can just  make any window stay on the top anyway, but i think committing a movie during its course is easier if everyone is watching it in sync, otherwise people are likely gonna be committing different moments of the movie simultaneously, which may be less fun than everyone commenting on whatever is currently going on on the movie.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 28, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously film choices. PM me a horror film by today guys and then we can choose and I can have it uploaded asap.



....a horror film....


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2014)

Also, Texas Chainsaw Massacre is fine with me, I've never seen it.


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2014)

Edit since the time was a typo:

Exactly at midnight in my timezone? I could probably make it then i should be home at around 00:30


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2014)

Follow the link given in the pm and sort out your timezone.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 31, 2014)

I won't be able to make film club today btw, which is annoying since I haven't seen Texas Chainsaw Massacre either. Have fun anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2014)

Film Club in 2
Watch it now fools.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Just went into the chat window, and saw that nobody but myself showed up.

Typical 

And I thought Enno had turned over a new leaf in life.

Dat Classical Backtrack


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2014)

whatchu talkin about


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> whatchu talkin about



Mind your own business, Willis


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2014)

Everyone showed up yesterday Detective, what time are you on?


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2014)

Sin time


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2014)

D the one arriving the next day and asking why everybody is late.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2014)

This week's Film Club is brought to you by:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2014)

12 Angry Men is great.  But didn't we watch this in film club previously?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't believe so, no.

I could be wrong tho


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2014)

What would you know?  You never show up!  I'm pretty sure we did.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

I think we did too. Oh well, I won't be there tomorrow anyway; local uni is playing Boyhood on campus.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

well you always show up and you don't know either, what's your point


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2014)

smh

>checks OP

no, we haven't watched 12 Angry Men yet


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2014)

I probably won't make it this week. I need to get up at 7 on saturday so i really shouldn't plan on seeing a movie at midnight.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2014)

Perfect film choice, D. 

Won't be there, sorry. It's 2AM my time.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

I might show up, i'm not sure what my schedule is yet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 20, 2014)

I can't make it tomorrow for film club.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2014)

I miss US already.

Well, except for LA. Don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

Yasha confirmed softer than Stunna


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2014)

My empathy doesn't allow me to turn a blind eye to those aging homeless people sleeping on the streets, shivering at nights. I would lose my appetite. Perhaps LA people have become desensitized to that long ago, not me.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2014)

There's a reason it's called The Struggle

and there's a reason it's real


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2014)

Everywhere I looked, I saw either helplessness or indifference. Such a sad place you live in, Para.


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2014)

Los Angeles, the city of broken dreams. 

Also, fuck you guys if you're all not going to show up tomorrow. I might as well just watch the Raps Vs Bucks game instead of switching between that and the film choice.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2014)

Get me out of this timezone and I will be able to join.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2014)

> My empathy doesn't allow me to turn a blind eye to those aging homeless people sleeping on the streets, shivering at nights. I would lose my appetite. Perhaps LA people have become desensitized to that long ago, not me.



People in America are very indifferent to homeless people. To them it's because they don't work hard etc. 

Man even Detective flaking on his choice


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2014)

film club in 5. link is here:

Sectus' High Res Characters


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Film club in 10 minutes. It's Ghostbusters time fuck faces


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay film is go. Link is here
4


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2015)

As usual. Film is in 5 minutes


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> As usual. Film is in 5 minutes



As usual, there was no film club invite this week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Film club is great. I'm looking forward to the next gathering.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2015)

I've gone off Reeses esp. when I saw how their cupcakes are made


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Is this dead again?




It is, isn't it


----------



## Grape (Mar 11, 2015)

Who the fuck had the thread title changed?

I do not approve.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2015)

maybe the title will change if the club comes back to life


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 11, 2015)

Is this because Enno has extra work recently, or because he just got this job and it's gonna be like this forever?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 12, 2015)

^ Enno is still traumatized by his old stalker


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2015)

If Para locks this thread we should all go complain about mod abuse and stuff.

Film Club isn't dead. You hosers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2015)

the one thing that film club taught us was that para is gay.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2015)

film club remains dead

and we have killed it


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 29, 2015)

I blame Enno

And Para


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Night, Sweet Prince


----------

